# Anyone up for a DFW Meet???



## azngotskills

Stemming from the USACi Finals thread, it seems like a few people would like to meet up to chat, listen to cars, hang out, etc. Well unfortunately i live in an apartment so we would need to come up with a place to meet. Also, my schedule is kinda hectic and random but open to suggestions. That being said....

Who is in?
Suggest a date/time?
Suggest a location?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Someone in that area just has to step up to the plate. Maybe there's a park we could all meet at er somethin. Eith way I'm in long as It isn't within a week or 2 of a holiday.


----------



## BlackSapphire

At least it'll be much cooler this time! I'm in, schedule permitting.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

BlackSapphire said:


> At least it'll be much cooler this time! I'm in, schedule permitting.


Yeah the heat can be dangerous. Hell chichi called to my attention when he was in my truck that the thermometer that measures outside temp said 113 or somethin like that back in july


----------



## BlackSapphire

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Yeah the heat can be dangerous. Hell chichi called to my attention when he was in my truck that the thermometer that measures outside temp said 113 or somethin like that back in july


It _was_ miserable.


----------



## Megalomaniac

Im down as long as its not this next week, due to thanksgiving commitments


----------



## RedGTiVR6

I'm game. Again, so long as it's after Thanksgiving.


----------



## chijioke penny

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Yeah the heat can be dangerous. Hell chichi called to my attention when he was in my truck that the thermometer that measures outside temp said 113 or somethin like that back in july


Yes, sir!!!!!! Damn you remember that???? It was not that Bad......Try football two-a-days in that **** (running, hitting and running some more.......) I miss those days so, much!!!!!!!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

BlackSapphire said:


> It _was_ miserable.


Strange thing was the heat really didn't get to me. Then again I was downing water like no tomorrow which helped a bunch. Gotta stay hydrated


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

chijioke penny said:


> Yes, sir!!!!!! Damn you remember that???? WOW


My brain is strange like that. It never forgets those "OH ****" moments


----------



## chijioke penny

Hillbilly SQ said:


> My brain is strange like that. It never forgets those "OH ****" moments


----------



## foosman

I'm in. I guess we can have it at my house again if necessary. I've got an RTA and all now too.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

foosman said:


> I'm in. I guess we can have it at my house again if necessary. I've got an RTA and all now too.


Dave I'll leave you a fat tip again if you have it at your house again. Give Ozzy and the wife my best


----------



## bassfromspace

I'm down. And I'll actually come this time.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

bassfromspace said:


> I'm down. And I'll actually come this time.


If I can drive to Arlington from Little Rock you can make a day trip up from Houston. Matter of fact I might make it a day trip and just make sure I get plenty of sleep the night before...made a pitstop in tyler at dejo's house last time since he was if from the coast and we're homies n ****.


----------



## traceywatts

IM IN IF YOU GUYS WOULD WELCOME ME THERE. IVE GOT A LOT TO LEARN ABOUT TUNING!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

traceywatts said:


> IM IN IF YOU GUYS WOULD WELCOME ME THERE. IVE GOT A LOT TO LEARN ABOUT TUNING!


If you're gonna shout like that you WILL NOT be welcome...and I'm being serious. We don't look kindly on people who type in all caps.


----------



## TXwrxWagon

Like most... as long as its not the weekends immediately around Thanksgiving, I'm in. weekend after I still could be, but might be tight... other than that, I'm in... pretty much anywhere in DFW, since I live so far out east, no one wants to come out this way lol...

Rob


----------



## RobertAbles

I'll come lend an ear if it works for my schedule...


----------



## ccrobbins

i'm down, just say when. We have a huge park near me also......I'm also good with it being a Foos'.


----------



## 1970Cutlass

Im in, we could even have at my new house maybe, but may be out of the way for some. Just moved up to Roanoke, right off of 170 and 114


----------



## doitor

That give my wife a good excuse for a pre-Christmas shoppping trip and me a great excuse to see my extended family (The Seal's).
Set a date and I'm there.

Jorge.


----------



## azngotskills

So anyone have a date in mind?

And i think Dave's place was offered, anyone else?


----------



## jonnyanalog

I might be down depending on the date....


----------



## foosman

If it is to be at my house, how about Dec 6th or 13th?? Anything later than that and it would conflict with Christmas, any earlier and Thanksgiving becomes an issue, besides, my little brother (Doitor) needs time to plan a trip from Mexico, And, time to recover from his wifes shopping spree.

Robert Ables lending his ears too?? Just don't get much better than that in car audio.


----------



## Megalomaniac

foosman said:


> If it is to be at my house, how about Dec 6th or 13th?? Anything later than that and it would conflict with Christmas, any earlier and Thanksgiving becomes an issue, besides, my little brother (Doitor) needs time to plan a trip from Mexico, And, time to recover from his wifes shopping spree.
> *
> Robert Ables lending his ears too?? * Just don't get much better than that in car audio.


looks like we will have to plan around his schedule  id love for him to hear my car


----------



## bassfromspace

6th is good for me.


----------



## Fiercetimbo17

im down if i can get my stuff installed by then, maybe someone can help me tune


----------



## Megalomaniac

Fiercetimbo17 said:


> im down if i can get my stuff installed by then, maybe someone can help me tune


not a chance with your CDT


----------



## bassfromspace

Hillbilly SQ said:


> If I can drive to Arlington from Little Rock you can make a day trip up from Houston. Matter of fact I might make it a day trip and just make sure I get plenty of sleep the night before...made a pitstop in tyler at dejo's house last time since he was if from the coast and we're homies n ****.


I'm actually only 15 mins away from Arlington.


----------



## TXwrxWagon

13th is better for me... but I can make a late day the 6th work

Rob


----------



## doitor

Another vote for Dec. 6.

Jorge.


----------



## jowens500

Might be a few of us from OKC to make the trip down, if that's okay.


----------



## azngotskills

The 6th sounds good as well, but either will work for me


----------



## unpredictableacts

I may be up for it....Might just ride down with Chris since I do not have anything in my car yet.


----------



## chijioke penny

6th is good


----------



## Fiercetimbo17

Megalomaniac said:


> not a chance with your CDT


Ahhh i forgot that CDTs sound so good tuning is not necessary


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

foosman said:


> besides, my little brother (Doitor) needs time to recover from his wifes shopping spree.


lol


----------



## doitor

foosman said:


> besides, my little brother (Doitor) needs time to recover from his wifes shopping spree.





Hillbilly SQ said:


> lol


I think the one that need time to recover from my wife's shopping spree is your wife, Foos.
I learned early to not go with my wife shopping.

Jorge.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

doitor said:


> I think the one that need time to recover from my wife's shopping spree is your wife, Foos.
> I learned early to not go with my wife shopping.
> 
> Jorge.


Keeps going and going eh?Sorry to hear Jorge Jetson. You go to hand her a little cash and she takes the checkbook


----------



## foosman

doitor said:


> I think the one that need time to recover from my wife's shopping spree is your wife, Foos.
> I learned early to not go with my wife shopping.
> 
> Jorge.


She learned that she can't keep up with your wife, but when I told her we were considering another G2G and Kiki would be coming the cash registers started going off in her head, "Christmas IS right around the corner" (BIG SIGH)

I'm glad to see most people are saying the 6th, because if it is to be at my house then that is really the only practical time for me and my family.


----------



## Genxx

I am in, just have to clear any work conflicts once the date is decided on.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Doesn't matter what date it is for me as long as it's decided at least a week in advance. The 6th sounds fine. It's after the thanksgiving rush and before the xmas rush so should be slow then.


----------



## bassfromspace

I can't wait to hear some HAT car's. I wanted to hear Foos' car at USAC but never got around to it.


----------



## doitor

foosman said:


> She learned that she can't keep up with your wife, but when I told her we were considering another G2G and Kiki would be coming the cash registers started going off in her head, "Christmas IS right around the corner" (BIG SIGH)
> 
> I'm glad to see most people are saying the 6th, because if it is to be at my house then that is really the only practical time for me and my family.


There's just something about women and shopping.
Well, I guess they should think the exact same thing about us and car audio.
So the date is set.
Let's make this a big one.

Jorge.


----------



## dejo

I would offer my place but my schedule is so underterminable much in advance. If a place is needed keep me in mind and updated. the 6th isnt doable for me unless something comes up and I just end up here for a day or 2


----------



## jowens500

So is it the 6th?


----------



## doitor

jowens500 said:


> So is it the 6th?


Yep.

Jorge.


----------



## Megalomaniac

Im down for more homemade Brownies


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Megalomaniac said:


> Im down for more homemade Brownies


Me too. Could go for some now even though I'm stuffed to the gills with chinese food and cheesecake


----------



## azngotskills

*Tentative Plans*

*Location:* foosman (Dave) house (if this is ok with him of course :blush

*Date:* Decemeber 6, 2008

*Time:* ???

Any specific plans (ie bbq, tuning, builds, etc)?


----------



## foosman

I think I can talk the wife into brownies, the food last time ended up taking too much time to prepare and cut into the g2g time. This one needs to focus on the important things. MUSIC. I like 10am so the whole day isn't shot for other things. I'm a truck driver and gone during the week so I cherish my weekends at home.


----------



## RedGTiVR6

We can host it here at our house if it's not convenient for you. I like earlier in the AM as well.


----------



## chijioke penny

where in the world is little elm


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

foosman said:


> I think I can talk the wife into brownies, the food last time ended up taking too much time to prepare and cut into the g2g time. This one needs to focus on the important things. MUSIC. I like 10am so the whole day isn't shot for other things. I'm a truck driver and gone during the week so I cherish my weekends at home.


General consensus says the brownies are a mustIf everyone will bring their own sammiches and whatever else that should make it as easy as possible.

I plan on making this a day trip as to not have to get a room since finances are tight with the holidays and stuff. Should work out great getting there around 10 and bailing around 3 or so.


----------



## Megalomaniac

chijioke penny said:


> where in the world is little elm


I sense sarcasm...but i am not sure

its just North of The Colony and Frisco.


----------



## foosman

RedGTiVR6 said:


> We can host it here at our house if it's not convenient for you. I like earlier in the AM as well.


I'm down either way, if you want to host it then that is fine with me. Ya'll decide and let me know, just was going to again if necessary to get it going.


----------



## 1970Cutlass

God thats only 2 weeks away, I hope I have all my components.


----------



## GLN305

Looks like it might be time to take a trip to Dallas!


----------



## doitor

GLN305 said:


> Looks like it might be time to take a trip to Dallas!


According to your signature, it looks like you made some changes to your acoustic massage machine.
I'll take a look at your install thread.
Hope you can make it.
Bring the rest of the Austin gang with you.

Jorge.


----------



## RedGTiVR6

foosman said:


> I'm down either way, if you want to host it then that is fine with me. Ya'll decide and let me know, just was going to again if necessary to get it going.


We're happy to have it at our place, but we don't want to take over for you if you don't want.

Just wanted to offer it up since you had it at your place last time. I know it can get pretty tiring to have it all the time.

However, we are a ways from being centrally located.

Some people might not want to drive that extra 30 minutes on a Saturday morning.

Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Jan it doesn't matter to me either way. Actually I think it's closer to your house than it is daves from Little Rock. I'm gonna make this a day trip


----------



## RedGTiVR6

heh - for you it is closer...lol


----------



## Megalomaniac

RedGTiVR6 said:


> We're happy to have it at our place, but we don't want to take over for you if you don't want.
> 
> Just wanted to offer it up since you had it at your place last time. I know it can get pretty tiring to have it all the time.
> 
> However, we are a ways from being centrally located.
> *
> Some people might not want to drive that extra 30 minutes on a Saturday morning.*
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts?


I am not going to argue having it at your house, since i am in the next town over


----------



## el_chupo_

Sounds like fun. I may stop being lazy and get the active on the 7200 going finally...


----------



## doitor

I vote for a park or something similar.
IIRC theres a very nice park near a lake very close to Foosman´s house.
That way there´s no cleaning the aftermath of you messy boys and girls.
We can get some pizza and make it a picnic.
And by the way, Foos tell Dee that she still has to bake the brownies.

Jorge.


----------



## el_chupo_

doitor said:


> And by the way, Foos tell Dee that she still has to bake the brownies.



Truth, those were tasty


----------



## azngotskills

*So Dave or Jan's place???? or park???*

Somebody speak up please


----------



## el_chupo_

azngotskills said:


> *So Dave or Jan's place???? or park???*
> 
> Somebody speak up please


Patience grasshopper


----------



## Megalomaniac

Jans


----------



## azngotskills

el_chupo_ said:


> Patience grasshopper


LOL i just want to solidify a location...if we just sit back and no one speaks up and its just "either here or there" is not going to happen, especially in two weeks in the middle of the holidays. Just trying to organize


----------



## RobertAbles

Dave's / Park on the 6th will work for me....


----------



## el_chupo_

Daves is closer for me, and I know that was the deciding factor...


----------



## Megalomaniac

I guess I will change my answer to Daves, since it fits around Mr.Ables schedule.


----------



## 1970Cutlass

If there is a lot of installing and tool usage a park might not be the best place, we can always move to a park later in the day for pics and cookout or something.


----------



## Megalomaniac

1970Cutlass said:


> If there is a lot of installing and tool usage a park might not be the best place, we can always move to a park later in the day for pics and cookout or something.


its just a meet. not a build day. Think of it as a day to listen and make fun of each others installs


----------



## chijioke penny

dave's is fine...kinda makes it an out of town trip


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

chijioke penny said:


> dave's is fine...kinda makes it an out of town trip


And Ozzy is my buddy


----------



## Mitsu1grn

Greetings All!!!

If we can get this shindig settled in the next few days, I can plan my time accordingly and can probably be at this event if anyone is interested. For those you who don't know my screen name, I'm Nick Wingate Jr., National Sales Training Coordinator Focal America and Team Focal Coordinator. 

If i can be there, I can certainly lend an ear and try and answer any questions you may have!

Nick


----------



## azngotskills

Wow this it turning about to be very good with some highly regarded guys willing to share their advice, ears, and help all for the good of car audio enthusiasts 

So it looks like it will be at Dave or Jans place? I will PM and try to find out. I will keep this updated.


----------



## 1970Cutlass

Megalomaniac said:


> its just a meet. not a build day. Think of it as a day to listen and make fun of each others installs


Well Sh!t I missed that, well I do need to learn


----------



## RedGTiVR6

Tool usage is always a good thing, right?



It sounds like more ppl want it at Dave's, which is fine. I bet half of you don't even know where Little Elm is at...heh


----------



## el_chupo_

RedGTiVR6 said:


> Tool usage is always a good thing, right?
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like more ppl want it at Dave's, which is fine. I bet half of you don't even know where Little Elm is at...heh




Is Little Elm even a real place, or just a tree in your back yard?


BTW, cant wait to hear your car...


----------



## chijioke penny

okay, I've taken a vacation day for the 6th....can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## doitor

chijioke penny said:


> okay, I've taken a vacation day for the 6th....can't wait!!!!!!


Sorry, Chi but we moved it for the 7.
J/K Bro.
Great that you are going to make it.
Are you bringing the Altima or the Tahoe?

Jorge.


----------



## azngotskills

doitor said:


> Are you bringing the Altima or the Tahoe?


I think he should bring both....use the Tahoe to tow the Altima


----------



## bassfromspace

azngotskills said:


> I think he should bring both....use the Tahoe to tow the Altima


I think he should drive both. At the same time.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

azngotskills said:


> I think he should bring both....use the Tahoe to tow the Altima


He could always contract someone to drive one of them for him.


----------



## foosman

Ok, my house it is since that seems to be the general consensus, plus that allows Robert to come too. Add Mr. Wingate to the mix and ya'll are really in for a treat. If it gets too big we can take it to the park.


----------



## azngotskills

foosman said:


> Ok, my house it is since that seems to be the general consensus, plus that allows Robert to come too. Add Mr. Wingate to the mix and ya'll are really in for a treat. If it gets too big we can take it to the park.


Sounds good then.... how does starting 10 sound?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

azngotskills said:


> Sounds good then.... how does starting 10 sound?


I'm cool with that.


----------



## Megalomaniac

im excite now, it will be nice to hear others cars without any pressure.


----------



## 1970Cutlass

I should be there, Ill just park my car around the corner


----------



## shaneb

Hey guys I am in fort worth, just saw this. To avoid having to read everything.
When and where is the meet?


----------



## Megalomaniac

shaneb said:


> Hey guys I am in fort worth, just saw this. To avoid having to read everything.
> When and where is the meet?


Saturday, December 6th, 2008 

David's Place.(foosmans) He will PM everyone with address who signs the guest list within the next 2 weeks that im about to start.

1. Mir aka Megalomaniac
2.
3.
4.


----------



## el_chupo_

sucks: I thought the 6th was sunday. Saturday is out for me. Im a bit pissed, but I cant make it...

Have a good time


----------



## azngotskills

*PLEASE SIGN UP*

*Date:* December 6, 2008
*Time:* 10:00 AM
*Location:* Foosman aka Dave's House (he will PM you details)

1. Mir aka Megalomaniac 
2. Mark aka azngotskills (i should be first though )
3.
4.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

1. Mark aka azngotskills
2. Mir aka Megalomaniac
3. Chris aka Hillbilly SQ
4.


----------



## bassfromspace

1. Mark aka azngotskills
2. Mir aka Megalomaniac
3. Chris aka Hillbilly SQ
4. Brian aka Bassfromspace
5.


----------



## chijioke penny

1. Mark aka azngotskills
2. Mir aka Megalomaniac
3. Chris aka Hillbilly SQ
4. Brian aka Bassfromspace
5.Chijioke aka chi-chi aka Mandingo

will be driving the altima....still trying to find a mid-bass driver for the tahoe  has anyone heard these before, http://www.madisound.com/catalog/PDF/CAW938.pdf QTS looks good for IB application


----------



## jowens500

I'm in.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

jowens500 said:


> I'm in.


Put your name on the list then.

ChiChi lol at "mandingo"The dingo took yo bebe


----------



## Fiercetimbo17

im down if i get a replacment amp by then, finally got it in and it was DOA, strange because it was packaged very well and new


----------



## Genxx

1. Mark aka azngotskills
2. Mir aka Megalomaniac
3. Chris aka Hillbilly SQ
4. Brian aka Bassfromspace
5.Chijioke aka chi-chi aka Mandingo
6. Brian aka Genxx
7. Jason aka jowens500


Jason--I added you to the list give me a call later.


----------



## RedGTiVR6

Fiercetimbo17 said:


> im down if i get a replacment amp by then, finally got it in and it was DOA, strange because it was packaged very well and new


I've never understood this...so what if you don't have all of your gear up and running. Part of the purpose for the meet is to listen to other people's cars too. So what if you don't have all of your gear together, so what if you don't have a playing system, who cares! You still have ears that work, right?

The Mp3Car guys always tried to play this game too...well, my CarPC isn't finished yet, I don't know if I'll make it out....

I guess it's beyond me. 

1. Mark aka azngotskills
2. Mir aka Megalomaniac
3. Chris aka Hillbilly SQ
4. Brian aka Bassfromspace
5.Chijioke aka chi-chi aka Mandingo
6. Brian aka Genxx
7. Jason aka jowens500
8. Jan aka RedGTiVR6
9. Monte aka Monte B.


----------



## el_chupo_

RedGTiVR6 said:


> I've never understood this...so what if you don't have all of your gear up and running. Part of the purpose for the meet is to listen to other people's cars too. So what if you don't have all of your gear together, so what if you don't have a playing system, who cares! You still have ears that work, right?
> 
> The Mp3Car guys always tried to play this game too...well, my CarPC isn't finished yet, I don't know if I'll make it out....



I went to the last one in my wifes car because mine was without interior at the time. Its always fun to listen to others cars, especially when you get world class cars/tuners there for you to talk with...


----------



## jonnyanalog

you can mark me in.


----------



## jowens500

Genxx said:


> 1. Mark aka azngotskills
> 2. Mir aka Megalomaniac
> 3. Chris aka Hillbilly SQ
> 4. Brian aka Bassfromspace
> 5.Chijioke aka chi-chi aka Mandingo
> 6. Brian aka Genxx
> 7. Jason aka jowens500
> 
> 
> Jason--I added you to the list give me a call later.


Thanks.


----------



## doitor

1. Mark aka azngotskills
2. Mir aka Megalomaniac
3. Chris aka Hillbilly SQ
4. Brian aka Bassfromspace
5. Chijioke aka chi-chi aka Mandingo
6. Brian aka Genxx
7. Jason aka jowens500
8. Jan aka RedGTiVR6
9. Monte aka Monte B. 
10. David aka Foosman
11. Jorge aka doitor


----------



## TXwrxWagon

1. Mark aka azngotskills
2. Mir aka Megalomaniac
3. Chris aka Hillbilly SQ
4. Brian aka Bassfromspace
5. Chijioke aka chi-chi aka Mandingo
6. Brian aka Genxx
7. Jason aka jowens500
8. Jan aka RedGTiVR6
9. Monte aka Monte B. 
10. David aka Foosman
11. Jorge aka doitor
12. Rob aka TXwrxWagon


----------



## Megalomaniac

jonnyanalog said:


> you can mark me in.


you can mark yourself in  sign the list


----------



## 1970Cutlass

1. Mark aka azngotskills
2. Mir aka Megalomaniac
3. Chris aka Hillbilly SQ
4. Brian aka Bassfromspace
5. Chijioke aka chi-chi aka Mandingo
6. Brian aka Genxx
7. Jason aka jowens500
8. Jan aka RedGTiVR6
9. Monte aka Monte B.
10. David aka Foosman
11. Jorge aka doitor
12. Rob aka TXwrxWagon 
13. Eric aka 1970 Cutlass
I am just bringing my ears, car is still gutted


----------



## metanium

1. Mark aka azngotskills
2. Mir aka Megalomaniac
3. Chris aka Hillbilly SQ
4. Brian aka Bassfromspace
5. Chijioke aka chi-chi aka Mandingo
6. Brian aka Genxx
7. Jason aka jowens500
8. Jan aka RedGTiVR6
9. Monte aka Monte B.
10. David aka Foosman
11. Jorge aka doitor
12. Rob aka TXwrxWagon 
13. Eric aka 1970 Cutlass
14. Ross aka metanium


----------



## doitor

It looks like it's going to be bigger than last time.
Everybody needs to bring name tags with your forum and real name.

Jorge.


----------



## jonnyanalog

1. Mark aka azngotskills
2. Mir aka Megalomaniac
3. Chris aka Hillbilly SQ
4. Brian aka Bassfromspace
5. Chijioke aka chi-chi aka Mandingo
6. Brian aka Genxx
7. Jason aka jowens500
8. Jan aka RedGTiVR6
9. Monte aka Monte B.
10. David aka Foosman
11. Jorge aka doitor
12. Rob aka TXwrxWagon 
13. Eric aka 1970 Cutlass
14. Ross aka metanium
15. Jon aka jonnyanalog


----------



## BlackSapphire

1. Mark aka azngotskills
2. Mir aka Megalomaniac
3. Chris aka Hillbilly SQ
4. Brian aka Bassfromspace
5. Chijioke aka chi-chi aka Mandingo
6. Brian aka Genxx
7. Jason aka jowens500
8. Jan aka RedGTiVR6
9. Monte aka Monte B.
10. David aka Foosman
11. Jorge aka doitor
12. Rob aka TXwrxWagon 
13. Eric aka 1970 Cutlass
14. Ross aka metanium
15. Jon aka jonnyanalog
16. Roman aka BlackSapphire


----------



## Megalomaniac

dam thats a big head count!


----------



## doitor

Megalomaniac said:


> dam thats a big head count!


Are you calling all of us "big heads", Mir?
j/k buddy.

Jorge.


----------



## unpredictableacts

Megalomaniac said:


> dam thats a big head count!


Sounds like a shot below the belt.....


----------



## Megalomaniac

Looks like we will definitely need to use the park with all these cars coming


----------



## chijioke penny

Fiercetimbo17 said:


> im down if i get a replacment amp by then, finally got it in and it was DOA, strange because it was packaged very well and new


hey, is you want I'll bring a couple of amps so we can listen to your car.


----------



## Fiercetimbo17

RedGTiVR6 said:


> I've never understood this...so what if you don't have all of your gear up and running. Part of the purpose for the meet is to listen to other people's cars too. So what if you don't have all of your gear together, so what if you don't have a playing system, who cares! You still have ears that work, right?
> 
> The Mp3Car guys always tried to play this game too...well, my CarPC isn't finished yet, I don't know if I'll make it out....
> 
> I guess it's beyond me.
> 
> 1. Mark aka azngotskills
> 2. Mir aka Megalomaniac
> 3. Chris aka Hillbilly SQ
> 4. Brian aka Bassfromspace
> 5.Chijioke aka chi-chi aka Mandingo
> 6. Brian aka Genxx
> 7. Jason aka jowens500
> 8. Jan aka RedGTiVR6
> 9. Monte aka Monte B.


I just wanted help tuning my system was the real purpose, but now that i see your going im in for sure ive always wanted to hear it.
Tim aka fiercetimbo17


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

RedGTiVR6 said:


> I've never understood this...so what if you don't have all of your gear up and running. Part of the purpose for the meet is to listen to other people's cars too. So what if you don't have all of your gear together, so what if you don't have a playing system, who cares! You still have ears that work, right?
> 
> The Mp3Car guys always tried to play this game too...well, my CarPC isn't finished yet, I don't know if I'll make it out....
> 
> I guess it's beyond me.


Cars with stock systems OUTNUMBERED the cars with aftermarket systems at the first foos meet. Most of us just went for the fellowship and brownies anyway


----------



## Megalomaniac

updated list


1. Mark aka azngotskills
2. Mir aka Megalomaniac
3. Chris aka Hillbilly SQ
4. Brian aka Bassfromspace
5. Chijioke aka chi-chi aka Mandingo
6. Brian aka Genxx
7. Jason aka jowens500
8. Jan aka RedGTiVR6
9. Monte aka Monte B.
10. David aka Foosman
11. Jorge aka doitor
12. Rob aka TXwrxWagon
13. Eric aka 1970 Cutlass
14. Ross aka metanium
15. Jon aka jonnyanalog
16. Roman aka BlackSapphire 
17. Tim aka fiercetimbo17


----------



## TXwrxWagon

I have a HUGE coffin-type cooler that I can bring.

I will bring my Coustic RTA-33 & I will have my RUE-C701 & my entire Reference CD's if anyone needs them.

Hopefully someone has a very good dig. camera to take lots of pics.

Everyone is responsible for their own beverages & maybe everyone can either bring something to munch on or be sure to have cash & we can order a bunch of pizzas.

I hope I have a baby sitter during the week of the 6th... lol I've got alot of work to do on the car before I can tune.

Let me know if there is something needed to bring.

Rob


----------



## jowens500

I have a good camera that I'll be bringing along. I'll dig out our RTA and bring it too.


----------



## Fiercetimbo17

Yea im officially in, convinced the GF to come too haha


----------



## foosman

Ok Guys, I just spoke to Scott Buwalda, you know, the owner of Hybid Audio technologies and the great speakers you have heard in mine and Doitors car. 
Well, he was impressed at the amount of interest this little get together is generating and offered up a pair of his BRAND NEW, soon to be released Legatia L1V2 tweeters, that NO ONE has yet, to be raffled away to some lucky winner. 
Hell, team members can't even get these yet. Who ever wins these will have the first pair. SWEET.


----------



## azngotskills

Wow great news and thanks Scott


----------



## doitor

Me want new tweeters.
Hey Foos, this is getting big.
Maybe we should start an annual thing.
I was thinking something along the lines of "Doitor and Foosman's G2G"?
LOL.

Jorge.


----------



## Ianaconi

Sexy! ;D


----------



## Megalomaniac

holy hell.


----------



## foosman

As long as it doesn't turn into something like MrMarv's BBQ I guess I'm cool with that. Just put your name on it, I like the background better. Dee Anns eyes lit up when I told her about the raffle, she already has it figured out on the tickets.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

foosman said:


> As long as it doesn't turn into something like MrMarv's BBQ I guess I'm cool with that. Just put your name on it, I like the background better. Dee Anns eyes lit up when I told her about the raffle, she already has it figured out on the tickets.


And the brownies?


----------



## foosman

Brownies too, my friend. Don't sweat the small stuff. I think she fed everyone at Finals at least 1 brownie.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Oh, tis the time of year I make my chocolate chip oatmeal cookies. Think I'll bring a batch to put with the brownies. Will also have a separate batch to eat on the way so the ones meant for the meet don't get touched:blush:


----------



## foosman

Probably a good idea. Come on with 'em.


----------



## doitor

foosman said:


> As long as it doesn't turn into something like MrMarv's BBQ I guess I'm cool with that.


Why not?
LOL.
Doitor and Foosman's BBQ.
There's a certain "ring" to it.
LOL.



foosman said:


> Dee Anns eyes lit up when I told her about the raffle, she already has it figured out on the tickets.


Tell Dee I want the winning ticket.

Jorge.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

foosman said:


> As long as it doesn't turn into something like MrMarv's BBQ I guess I'm cool with that. Just put your name on it, I like the background better. Dee Anns eyes lit up when I told her about the raffle, she already has it figured out on the tickets.


Marvs is just insane. I'd like to make it to at least one of them before he retires but have other things to get done before blowing the gas and room fare to cali.


----------



## el_chupo_

curses. I know I cant make it but now I really want to try. A raffle for some sweet tweets. I almost bought a pair of the L1's once, and now a new pair to tempt me...


----------



## Megalomaniac

doitor said:


> Why not?
> LOL.
> Doitor and Foosman's BBQ.
> There's a certain "ring" to it.
> LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell Dee I want the winning ticket.
> 
> Jorge.


Doctors dont need free stuff  college students do


----------



## 1970Cutlass

God I just bought a set of HAT L1 tweets, I should have just waited to win these


----------



## 1970Cutlass

Megalomaniac said:


> Doctors dont need free stuff  college students do


I second that, grad students even more so


----------



## doitor

Megalomaniac said:


> Doctors dont need free stuff  college students do


Lol.
Sounds fair.
Either way I wasn't going to enter the raffle, because my new L1's v.2 should be here before the meet.

Jorge.


----------



## jonnyanalog

so where is this gonna be?
those are some damn nice tweets!!! 
Thanks to Scott for offering them up!!


----------



## unpredictableacts

I was actually planing on trying to come and I doubt the wife would care. What will be involved in the raffle or has that even been decided yet? 

I realize you guys are hoping to not get as big as the Marv BBQ, but with the well tuned guys that are willing to lend a hand I think This might be the second biggest G2G......Hell I even peed my pants.....but just a little. If there is a local pizza place I am all for some pizza. either we head that way or have them ordered.....if that is the case maybe on the the home field avantage boys would take up offering through paypal.


----------



## TXwrxWagon

Foos.. so are you thinking a "donation" to get in the raffle, or just everyone gets a ticket to be in? No worries either way... just thinking outloud. 

Does everyone like Chex-Mix? My lovely Wife has a kick-azz version she makes that puts the bag-stuff to shame. I can bring MEGA loads of that as well... lol

Rob


----------



## foosman

The tweets were donated, so I see no reason to sell raffle tickets, everyone who comes will get 1 ticket. Now if some other manufactures want to step up to the plate and offer an item or two then perhaps we will have to rethink this, but at this late stage in the game lets keep it simple.


----------



## dejo

its a shame that I wont be able to make it, and seems like it will be even better than the first one. good luck and have fun


----------



## trebor

I'm still trying to figure a way to make this one, doesn't look like it's gonna happen though.


----------



## doitor

foosman said:


> everyone who comes will get 1 ticket.


Dee told me she was giving me 10 tickets.

Jorge.


----------



## Megalomaniac

jonnyanalog said:


> so where is this gonna be?
> those are some damn nice tweets!!!
> Thanks to Scott for offering them up!!


davids house durr


----------



## BlackSapphire

doitor said:


> Dee told me she was giving me 10 tickets.
> 
> Jorge.


Don't you have any patients to see?


----------



## Megalomaniac

free medical advice?


----------



## BlackSapphire

Megalomaniac said:


> free medical advice?


That's a good idea. Jorge can give free physicals at the meet! Bring your own rubber glove.


----------



## doitor

BlackSapphire said:


> Don't you have any patients to see?


They will understand when I tell them Scott is giving away a set tweeters.

Jorge.


----------



## doitor

BlackSapphire said:


> That's a good idea. Jorge can give free physicals at the meet! Bring your own rubber glove.


Now let's make it fair.
You want free prostate ckecks but you don't want me to enter the raffle.

Jorge.


----------



## 1970Cutlass

We need to have Ernst and Young to come in and judge the raffle,
and the prostate checks


----------



## unpredictableacts

What a second...let me get this straight......I now need to bring my insurance card in order to enter the raffle? What exactly will Jorge be looking for.....Bin Laden? Or is that ow you find the center of your stage?


----------



## foosman

unpredictableacts said:


> What a second...let me get this straight......I now need to bring my insurance card in order to enter the raffle? What exactly will Jorge be looking for.....Bin Laden? Or is that ow you find the center of your stage?


Be nice. There are others that can step up with larger fingers.


----------



## doitor

I vote we leave the prostate exams for another meeting and focus only on cars at this one.

Jorge.


----------



## unpredictableacts

foosman said:


> Be nice. There are others that can step up with larger fingers.


........


----------



## BlackSapphire

foosman said:


> Be nice. There are others that can step up with larger fingers.


.....


----------



## Megalomaniac

BlackSapphire said:


> .....


Beamer making any progress?


----------



## BlackSapphire

Megalomaniac said:


> Beamer making any progress?


Bimmer.... and "no", maybe you missed it but I sold everything.


----------



## Megalomaniac

BlackSapphire said:


> Bimmer.... and "no", maybe you missed it but I sold everything.


 ?

edit: dont tell me, we will discuss it at the meet when you hear my car again


----------



## ItalynStylion

Everybody......I'm here.....we can have a meet now!


----------



## ItalynStylion

1. Mark aka azngotskills
2. Mir aka Megalomaniac
3. Chris aka Hillbilly SQ
4. Brian aka Bassfromspace
5. Chijioke aka chi-chi aka Mandingo
6. Brian aka Genxx
7. Jason aka jowens500
8. Jan aka RedGTiVR6
9. Monte aka Monte B.
10. David aka Foosman
11. Jorge aka doitor
12. Rob aka TXwrxWagon
13. Eric aka 1970 Cutlass
14. Ross aka metanium
15. Jon aka jonnyanalog
16. Roman aka BlackSapphire
17. Tim aka fiercetimbo17 
18. Steven aka ItalynStylion



I WANT THOSE TWEETERS!


----------



## xlynoz

Count me in.

1. Mark aka azngotskills
2. Mir aka Megalomaniac
3. Chris aka Hillbilly SQ
4. Brian aka Bassfromspace
5. Chijioke aka chi-chi aka Mandingo
6. Brian aka Genxx
7. Jason aka jowens500
8. Jan aka RedGTiVR6
9. Monte aka Monte B.
10. David aka Foosman
11. Jorge aka doitor
12. Rob aka TXwrxWagon
13. Eric aka 1970 Cutlass
14. Ross aka metanium
15. Jon aka jonnyanalog
16. Roman aka BlackSapphire
17. Tim aka fiercetimbo17 
18. Steven aka ItalynStylion
19. Jay aka Xlynoz


----------



## unpredictableacts

xlynoz said:


> Count me in.
> 
> 1. Mark aka azngotskills
> 2. Mir aka Megalomaniac
> 3. Chris aka Hillbilly SQ
> 4. Brian aka Bassfromspace
> 5. Chijioke aka chi-chi aka Mandingo
> 6. Brian aka Genxx
> 7. Jason aka jowens500
> 8. Jan aka RedGTiVR6
> 9. Monte aka Monte B.
> 10. David aka Foosman
> 11. Jorge aka doitor
> 12. Rob aka TXwrxWagon
> 13. Eric aka 1970 Cutlass
> 14. Ross aka metanium
> 15. Jon aka jonnyanalog
> 16. Roman aka BlackSapphire
> 17. Tim aka fiercetimbo17
> 18. Steven aka ItalynStylion
> 19. Jay aka Xlynoz
> 20. Carl aka unpredictableacts


I am in at #20.......Are name tags in order as far as we wear our username so we can tell who we are talking to? I also think with 20 people a secret handshake is in order.


----------



## ccrobbins

1. Mark aka azngotskills
2. Mir aka Megalomaniac
3. Chris aka Hillbilly SQ
4. Brian aka Bassfromspace
5. Chijioke aka chi-chi aka Mandingo
6. Brian aka Genxx
7. Jason aka jowens500
8. Jan aka RedGTiVR6
9. Monte aka Monte B.
10. David aka Foosman
11. Jorge aka doitor
12. Rob aka TXwrxWagon
13. Eric aka 1970 Cutlass
14. Ross aka metanium
15. Jon aka jonnyanalog
16. Roman aka BlackSapphire
17. Tim aka fiercetimbo17 
18. Steven aka ItalynStylion
19. Jay aka Xlynoz
20. Carl aka unpredictableacts
21. Chris ccrobbins

I'll work on the hand shake.


----------



## foosman

doitor said:


> Dee told me she was giving me 10 tickets.
> 
> Jorge.


Now it won't be a secret anymore. Hell, she likes you better than me anyway.


----------



## less

Well hell... I wanna come!!! Wait a second... thats 1,200 miles! Umm, nevermind!

Crap though, I still wish I was down there at times. Especially after we got our first blizzard a week ago - was everywhere.... and I had to work on my car in the garage on 17 degree days!

Sorry David, I'd love to show you what your cascade went to... the kicks turned out very nice though. I'm still working on grills for the drivers though since I know the Michigan snow won't do those delicate little 12Ms much good.

If anyone wants to buy a really nice house - not far at all from Fooses house, you do need to let me know though! Its a fairly big 2 bdrm with a nice garage and it is a great floorplan. Huge bedrooms and such... and the price is low enough that I am losing $20,000 on having to sell it now.... so you can't lose!

I sure wish I could get back down there and see you all... and I do have to try and save enough to get down and see the grandkids for Christmas at some point...

Take care and be sure to beat up on Megalo a bit just for fun!

Less


----------



## ItalynStylion

We gotta get TomTomJR to come. He's the guy doing that 34" subwoofer install in that old honda.


----------



## foosman

ItalynStylion said:


> We gotta get TomTomJR to come. He's the guy doing that 34" subwoofer install in that old honda.


Why???


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

foosman said:


> Why???


****s n giggles would be my guess


----------



## ItalynStylion

Hell yeah...I just want to see the damn thing!


----------



## chijioke penny

yea, he should come and bring about five of those old school Zapco or Linear Power amp's to sale me or at least borrow and test for a couple of years


----------



## shaneb

Hey guys count me in!
Shane Burnett - ShaneB
Please PM me address! and time!
Any chance I could get some sub tuning help


----------



## shaneb

Hey guys count me in!
Shane Burnett - ShaneB
Please PM me address! and time!
Any chance I could get some sub tuning help


----------



## RedGTiVR6

1. Mark aka azngotskills
2. Mir aka Megalomaniac
3. Chris aka Hillbilly SQ
4. Brian aka Bassfromspace
5. Chijioke aka chi-chi aka Mandingo
6. Brian aka Genxx
7. Jason aka jowens500
8. Jan aka RedGTiVR6
9. Monte aka Monte B.
10. David aka Foosman
11. Jorge aka doitor
12. Rob aka TXwrxWagon
13. Eric aka 1970 Cutlass
14. Ross aka metanium
15. Jon aka jonnyanalog
16. Roman aka BlackSapphire
17. Tim aka fiercetimbo17 
18. Steven aka ItalynStylion
19. Jay aka Xlynoz
20. Carl aka unpredictableacts
21. Chris aka ccrobbins
22. Shane Burnett aka ShaneB

There, I added you to the list.

Everyone, please note that a list is maintained for meets like this. It's MUCH easier to figure out how many people are going to be at a meet when you keep a list rather than just posting that you'll be there.


----------



## foosman

Jan, as you are a computer guru, is there a way I can pm everyone on the list my address at 1 time rather than individual pm's?? If not, I'll just post it here and sic my attack dog on anyone else.


----------



## RedGTiVR6

In vBulletin, the administrator can limit the number of reciepients a user can PM based on user group. 

The default is 5.

If you want, you can send me the info, and I can send it to everyone on the list. Otherwise, just put them in a lit in the *To:* field and separate them with a "* ; *" (including the spaces).

Checking the PM box here tells me that the max is 5 ppl at a time, so you'll have to send at least 5 PMs out. Not a big deal, just highlight the entire PM that you're going to send and copy it (CTRL + C), then when you go to send it again, just paste it (CTRL + V).

Let me know if you want me to do it, I'll be happy to.


----------



## traceywatts

shaneb said:


> Hey guys count me in!
> Shane Burnett - ShaneB
> Please PM me address! and time!
> Any chance I could get some sub tuning help


Me too!
Tracey Watts - traceywatts

Ditto on everything. And thanks.


----------



## Megalomaniac

traceywatts said:


> Me too!
> Tracey Watts - traceywatts
> 
> Ditto on everything. And thanks.


add your name to the list please.


----------



## traceywatts

Megalomaniac said:


> add your name to the list please.


my bad.

1. Mark aka azngotskills
2. Mir aka Megalomaniac
3. Chris aka Hillbilly SQ
4. Brian aka Bassfromspace
5. Chijioke aka chi-chi aka Mandingo
6. Brian aka Genxx
7. Jason aka jowens500
8. Jan aka RedGTiVR6
9. Monte aka Monte B.
10. David aka Foosman
11. Jorge aka doitor
12. Rob aka TXwrxWagon
13. Eric aka 1970 Cutlass
14. Ross aka metanium
15. Jon aka jonnyanalog
16. Roman aka BlackSapphire
17. Tim aka fiercetimbo17 
18. Steven aka ItalynStylion
19. Jay aka Xlynoz
20. Carl aka unpredictableacts
21. Chris aka ccrobbins
22. Shane Burnett aka ShaneB
23. Tracey Watts aka traceywatts


----------



## jowens500

Dang, looks like this is turning out to be a pretty big meet. Can't wait!


----------



## MarkyD

Hey, new guy here. I'm Mark from Oklahoma City. I'm going to try and make it to the meet. The guys at Advantage Audio in Norman, OK, started out my install this last week. 

I have a 2009 Murano. They installed:

-two Clarion 5.6" monitors in my headrests
-Alpine MRP-M350 Mono amp for the sub
-Alpine MRP-F450 4 channel amp, bridged to two channel to drive the front components
-Deadened/sealed front doors/spare tire well using Dynamat
-Morel Tempo 6.5" components
-JL Audio Stealthbox
-Pioneer XM Tuner for the Pioneer FH-P8000BT head unit (this will be replaced with some sort of double din nav unit in the near future).
-15% tint all the way around
-Blaupunkt standalone DVD player in the glove box


Planned:
-Dynamat the rest of the Murano (floor, rear doors, ceiling, etc).
-Install some 6.5" coaxials in the rear
-Install good alarm system (undecided as to which)
-Kenwood navigation (not sure which one)

Good forum you guys have here.

Mark


----------



## jowens500

1. Mark aka azngotskills
2. Mir aka Megalomaniac
3. Chris aka Hillbilly SQ
4. Brian aka Bassfromspace
5. Chijioke aka chi-chi aka Mandingo
6. Brian aka Genxx
7. Jason aka jowens500
8. Jan aka RedGTiVR6
9. Monte aka Monte B.
10. David aka Foosman
11. Jorge aka doitor
12. Rob aka TXwrxWagon
13. Eric aka 1970 Cutlass
14. Ross aka metanium
15. Jon aka jonnyanalog
16. Roman aka BlackSapphire
17. Tim aka fiercetimbo17
18. Steven aka ItalynStylion
19. Jay aka Xlynoz
20. Carl aka unpredictableacts
21. Chris aka ccrobbins
22. Shane Burnett aka ShaneB
23. Tracey Watts aka traceywatts
24. Mark aka MarkyD

I put you on the list just in case you can make it.


----------



## MarkyD

jowens500 said:


> I put you on the list just in case you can make it.


thanks man. So long as my work trip to Dallas that week doesn't get rescheduled (I don't see why it would), I'll be there.


----------



## RedGTiVR6

Everyone that's on the list has been PMd.

For future reference, please, PLEASE post your real user name for the forums, as it appears here on the forum.

I've had to go back through the thread to find the correct spellings, etc. on a few of these.

It just makes it easier on the next person that has to send out the messages.

btw - has everyone in this group joined the North Texas group here on the forums?

If not, join up! http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/group.php?groupid=2

We can use it to post pictures of the meets, etc.


----------



## foosman

Thank you so much Jan, that was a life saver. I've had a couple pm's asking the time so just to be clear:

December 6th, 2008 lets say between 9-10am till it ends
Wife will have some snacks, but bring your own drinks and some cash for a mass pizza order if you want in.


----------



## TXwrxWagon

the mad thrash to get ready to tune begins today... lol... We just got back from a whirlwind tour of St. Louis for T-Day(12 hours up, 2 days there, 12 hours back)... Got home, Battery on the WRX was dead, alarm wasn't working the ENTIRE time I was gone!  but all is safe.

I am not even going to worry about comseticals... as my 5 year old calls them.. LOL

Can't wait.. this thing is going to be great.

Rob


----------



## jonnyanalog

the last one was great and if Robert Ables can make it it will be really cool; he has got a great ear and a ton of advice on tuning; really all things car audio related!!!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Damn we're gonna have to have this at the park it looks like unless foos can figure out a way to effectively squeeze over 2 dozen cars around his house


----------



## RedGTiVR6

in the future...if we have this many people next time, we can have the meet at our place. We live right across the street from a park (the HOA park) which has a parking lot that could easily hold everyone.

There's two grills & picnic areas, two half basketball courts, swimming pool, playground, roller hockey rink, baseball diamond, and soccer field. We also have the driveway at our house which can fit 6 cars and we have two big grills in our back yard.



It's there as long as we're here and it's needed/wanted for the next meet.


----------



## Megalomaniac

jonnyanalog said:


> the last one was great and if Robert Ables can make it it will be really cool; he has got a great ear and a ton of advice on tuning; really all things car audio related!!!


do you ever read threads, especially this one?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Megalomaniac said:


> do you ever read threads, especially this one?


lmfao


----------



## BlackSapphire

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Damn we're gonna have to have this at the park it looks like unless foos can figure out a way to effectively squeeze over 2 dozen cars around his house


It's a long street - a 30 sec walk won't kill ya.


----------



## foosman

Probably going to be at the park with this many, if they all show up. 

Just left Robert A.s house listening to his AMAZING HT set up, and yes he will be there.


----------



## BlackSapphire

foosman said:


> Probably going to be at the park with this many, if they all show up.
> 
> Just left Robert A.s house listening to his AMAZING HT set up, and yes he will be there.


What does he have for Home Theater gear?

By the way, you can bet only 3 out of 4 people will show up if you're lucky (or unlucky, depending on your view).


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

BlackSapphire said:


> It's a long street - a 30 sec walk won't kill ya.


I climb mountains and walk 3.5 mile trails so...


----------



## BlackSapphire

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I climb mountains and walk 3.5 mile trails so...


Cool.... problem solved.


----------



## Mark Eldridge

Wasn't sure if I could make the time to be there until today, but if people from outside DFW are welcome, I'd like to make the trip from OK and be there also.


----------



## Megalomaniac

Mark Eldridge said:


> Wasn't sure if I could make the time to be there until today, but if people from outside DFW are welcome, I'd like to make the trip from OK and be there also.


Everyone is invited


----------



## unpredictableacts

Mark Eldridge said:


> Wasn't sure if I could make the time to be there until today, but if people from outside DFW are welcome, I'd like to make the trip from OK and be there also.


Bringing the Nascar?


----------



## jsketoe

I'm iffy at this point but I'm trying to make it actually. Depends on family plans really. I'll know more midweek.


----------



## RedGTiVR6

should we make it a USACi sanctioned event?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I think I'm gonna pass out from all the famous heavy hitters in the sq world


----------



## unpredictableacts

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I think I'm gonna pass out from all the famous heavy hitters in the sq world


...and here I am with a stock system in my car. We are going to have to make this a twice a year event. If not more often.


----------



## 1970Cutlass

"..and here I am with a stock system in my car. We are going to have to make this a twice a year event. If not more often."
We get together around here quite often for build days and such. Most of the guys are from Ca.com, but we are always getting together.
Dont worry about it, I have about 1500 worth of audio in my closet, and nothing in my car, not even stock. Just Eclipse head unit hooked to nothing


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

1970Cutlass said:


> "..and here I am with a stock system in my car. We are going to have to make this a twice a year event. If not more often."
> We get together around here quite often for build days and such. Most of the guys are from Ca.com, but we are always getting together.
> Dont worry about it, I have about 1500 worth of audio in my closet, and nothing in my car, not even stock. Just Eclipse head unit hooked to nothing


Me, Carl, jstetoe sp? are 6 hours away in central Arkansas. Me and Carl are making it a day trip but not without the help of stimulants on the way back for me.


----------



## shaneb

I wish I could get my components installed before this. But its okay. Good to get to make contacts around here and get to hear some SQ cars. Everyone around me (southwest fort worth) is high school hero's that just wanna be heard 3 blocks down the street .
Also I need advice on my amp rack, cause after i built my box, i realized my tiny prelude trunk barely fits the amps too .
Very excited about this. Also excited about the central location. Thanks for great planning.
Prelude meet's are in north dallas, quite the drive for a fort worther


----------



## shaneb

internet on fritz ftl


----------



## foosman

Mark Eldridge said:


> Wasn't sure if I could make the time to be there until today, but if people from outside DFW are welcome, I'd like to make the trip from OK and be there also.


Of course you are welcome, even tho you are an Okie. , with or without the Nascar. I'll call you later in the week to see if you have accomidations.


----------



## foosman

jsketoe said:


> I'm iffy at this point but I'm trying to make it actually. Depends on family plans really. I'll know more midweek.


You know the other office bedroom is yours if you make it. Jorge already has dibs on the other one. Just let me know.


----------



## foosman

RedGTiVR6 said:


> should we make it a USACi sanctioned event?


This thing is really taking off, huh?? Is Nick still coming??


----------



## foosman

BlackSapphire said:


> What does he have for Home Theater gear?
> 
> By the way, you can bet only 3 out of 4 people will show up if you're lucky (or unlucky, depending on your view).


Usher and scan speakers, Dayton 15" 1000w sub, drive rack eq , Denon source and transport, BiGGGG Samsung HDTV, etc, etc. Nothing less than what you would expect him to have. He switched over from car audio to HT to get his music fix.


----------



## RedGTiVR6

foosman said:


> Of course you are welcome, even tho you are an Okie. , with or without the Nascar. I'll call you later in the week to see if you have accomidations.


Considering he has a degree from Texas A&M, I'd think he's a Texan at heart...

Speaking of which....I think Texas A&M has more world title holders than any other university....about the only thing we can be happy about in the world of sports right now...lol



foosman said:


> This thing is really taking off, huh?? Is Nick still coming??


He's not sure yet. Talked to him yesterday and he said he would know more today.


----------



## ItalynStylion

Are we just going to meet, jack around and eat food or are we going to do some tunning too? I'm in desperate need of some tuning...my car sounds flat and lifeless. And I don't mean flat as in an even curve...flat like suck


----------



## my89_928gt

TXwrxWagon said:


> I have a HUGE coffin-type cooler that I can bring.
> 
> I will bring my Coustic RTA-33 & I will have my RUE-C701 & my entire Reference CD's if anyone needs them.
> 
> Hopefully someone has a very good dig. camera to take lots of pics.
> 
> Everyone is responsible for their own beverages & maybe everyone can either bring something to munch on or be sure to have cash & we can order a bunch of pizzas.
> 
> I hope I have a baby sitter during the week of the 6th... lol I've got alot of work to do on the car before I can tune.
> 
> Let me know if there is something needed to bring.
> 
> Rob


I think I can make it and I have the camera covered.

Richard


----------



## my89_928gt

1. Mark aka azngotskills
2. Mir aka Megalomaniac
3. Chris aka Hillbilly SQ
4. Brian aka Bassfromspace
5. Chijioke aka chi-chi aka Mandingo
6. Brian aka Genxx
7. Jason aka jowens500
8. Jan aka RedGTiVR6
9. Monte aka Monte B.
10. David aka Foosman
11. Jorge aka doitor
12. Rob aka TXwrxWagon
13. Eric aka 1970 Cutlass
14. Ross aka metanium
15. Jon aka jonnyanalog
16. Roman aka BlackSapphire
17. Tim aka fiercetimbo17
18. Steven aka ItalynStylion
19. Jay aka Xlynoz
20. Carl aka unpredictableacts
21. Chris aka ccrobbins
22. Shane Burnett aka ShaneB
23. Tracey Watts aka traceywatts
24. Mark aka MarkyD
25. Richard aka my89_928gt

Just saw this today. No, system installed at this time.


----------



## 1970Cutlass

ItalynStylion said:


> Are we just going to meet, jack around and eat food or are we going to do some tunning too? I'm in desperate need of some tuning...my car sounds flat and lifeless. And I don't mean flat as in an even curve...flat like suck


Got to get rid of that ED amp


----------



## ItalynStylion

1970Cutlass said:


> Got to get rid of that ED amp


I'm going to try a new ground first. I'm going to make sure that I've tried EVERYTHING so I know it's the amp for certain. I gotta cover my ass before I send them anything.


----------



## Fiercetimbo17

Yea i want some tuning help as well, get some of these magical ears to help out.


----------



## RobertAbles

I will be there! 

Yes, we can tune and tweak for you guys/gals..

Thats a big part of helping you guys out... 

The hobby needs activity. 

Lack of activity is why it has nearly died off compared to how it was in the late 90's.... And that was when there was no internet to communicate so freely and easily...

Yes, this kind of a group size can restart this region... It's up to you guys to make it happen. It so easy these days with the forums to get together... I have had more fun in the past tweaking, tuning, and hanging out than any day spent sweating my ass of in the judging lanes whether competing or judging... You don't need trophies to have a good weekend in car audio...

You can even get some judging sheets and let everyone that shows up listen to all the cars, judge them, and that have complete systems, sound wise, and give the top couple of cars a brownie, ham sandwich, or something... Just an idea to get everyone involved.... Make it fun and educational to the hobby!


----------



## Fiercetimbo17

Anyone familar with zapco DC amps? Mine should be here hopefully friday so i wont have much time to learn and play with them before this, ill bring a laptop tho.


----------



## unpredictableacts

RobertAbles said:


> I will be there!
> 
> Yes, we can tune and tweak for you guys/gals..
> 
> Thats a big part of helping you guys out...
> 
> The hobby needs activity.
> 
> Lack of activity is why it has nearly died off compared to how it was in the late 90's.... And that was when there was no internet to communicate so freely and easily...
> 
> Yes, this kind of a group size can restart this region... It's up to you guys to make it happen. It so easy these days with the forums to get together... I have had more fun in the past tweaking, tuning, and hanging out than any day spent sweating my ass of in the judging lanes whether competing or judging... You don't need trophies to have a good weekend in car audio...
> 
> *You can even get some judging sheets and let everyone that shows up listen to all the cars, judge them, and that have complete systems, sound wise, and give the top couple of cars a brownie, ham sandwich, or something... Just an idea to get everyone involved.... Make it fun and educational to the hobby!*



This is actually a GREAT idea. People always want someones honest opinion and this is an easy way of doing that. *GREAT IDEA!*


----------



## ItalynStylion

Dibbs on the ham sammich!


----------



## 1970Cutlass

I would like to get this area going, and meet some new peeps. I have been SPL guy most of my life, but trying first forray into SQ. First active setup was ok, but Rockford Symmetry tough to use with no directions or ideas. Helix amp came last week. Sundowns 8's came today, If I dont win those tweets this weekend, thats what I am buying. Will be ready for next event.


----------



## RedGTiVR6

Nick wanted me to post that he was going to likely be here for the meet as well.

1. Mark aka azngotskills
2. Mir aka Megalomaniac
3. Chris aka Hillbilly SQ
4. Brian aka Bassfromspace
5. Chijioke aka chi-chi aka Mandingo
6. Brian aka Genxx
7. Jason aka jowens500
8. Jan aka RedGTiVR6
9. Monte aka Monte B.
10. David aka Foosman
11. Jorge aka doitor
12. Rob aka TXwrxWagon
13. Eric aka 1970 Cutlass
14. Ross aka metanium
15. Jon aka jonnyanalog
16. Roman aka BlackSapphire
17. Tim aka fiercetimbo17
18. Steven aka ItalynStylion
19. Jay aka Xlynoz
20. Carl aka unpredictableacts
21. Chris aka ccrobbins
22. Shane Burnett aka ShaneB
23. Tracey Watts aka traceywatts
24. Mark aka MarkyD
25. Richard aka my89_928gt
26. Nick aka Mitsu1grnhttp://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/member.php?u=16372


----------



## foosman

Thats great news, we look forward to having him.


----------



## Megalomaniac

tell him to bring the free Focal Lanyards


----------



## jsketoe

if I make it, I have the Zapco DC software v1.40 on my laptop and I tune all of my cars so I know it very well from the previous amp set up. 
Also, I cut my teeth on an EPX2...so you can throw that RF SYmm. my way. I'll keep you guys posted if I can make it or not on Wed or Thurs.


----------



## unpredictableacts

jsketoe said:


> if I make it, I have the Zapco DC software v1.40 on my laptop and I tune all of my cars so I know it very well from the previous amp set up.
> Also, I cut my teeth on an EPX2...so you can throw that RF SYmm. my way. I'll keep you guys posted if I can make it or not on Wed or Thurs.


luckily gas is down.... I am sure that the GN does not get 30mpg.


----------



## jsketoe

the Buick is a weekend toy...I trailer it past a couple hour driving distance. It's either getting major engine work or paint this year $$$ permitting. 
I daily drive a Subaru WRX STI.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

unpredictableacts said:


> This is actually a GREAT idea. People always want someones honest opinion and this is an easy way of doing that. *GREAT IDEA!*


I concur. 

Carl I'm gonna come over thurs or fri and let you sit in the drivers seat while I tweak the linedriver. Your ears are more sensitive to l/r balance than mine are. I know what caused the issue you speak of. Adjusted balance BEFORE time aligning and once everything was time aligned the left door turned into a screamer.


----------



## RedGTiVR6

When I mentioned this to Nick last night, he was in favor of it....he was going to suggest it as well.

So, here's the next question, USACi or IASCA score sheets?

I'm going to vote for USACi because we can print it out easily...lol I've not yet found a score sheet online for IASCA...if someone can link, then I vote for IASCA.

I would suggest that if you want people to rate your car, then it's your responsibility to print and provide enough score sheets for your car. If we put it all off on one person, we'd need a donation to pay for the paper and the ink with as many people as we have coming...lol


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

While my truck has a pretty solid install I'd like to keep it sqc style and just focus on the sound. Jan can you link us to the score sheet for a beginner like myself to review?


----------



## RedGTiVR6

I agree. Really, to judge install, you need to be trained on it first.

http://www.soundoff.org/rules.htm

Here's the USACi score sheets.

My suggestion is that we go off of the advanced score sheets. It's an easy way to level the playing field and it gives you a true representation of where your car stands.

The basic score sheet makes judging REALLY difficult because there's not much to separate cars with there.

It's not like we're going to determine a winner here, it's just supposed to serve as a way to tell what you can improve upon.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Ok after looking at the score sheet would it be fair to limit judging to people who are seasoned at knowing what to listen for? Jan, Dave, Monte, Robert, Jorge, Brian, and a few other competitors would be best for judging. I noticed quite a few noobies to sq are coming so maybe we could have a good reference vehicle (i know there will be several) to let the owner walk the newer people through what to listen for and how they went about making that happen. I could use some imaging training since I'm straight up tonality.

I'm gonna clarify right now that my tweeters will NEVER be moved to the pillars. I like having my drivers fairly close together if they're crossed at a critical point in the frequency range. See temperment thread in ot


----------



## jowens500

I personally think the judging idea is a horrible one. This is supposed to be a fun G2G to hang out and shoot the **** with some friends and listen to some nice cars. I think "judging" would make it to serious and take all the "fun" out of the G2G. Just my opinion though.


----------



## RedGTiVR6

Perhaps it should be put to a vote then!

I'll start a thread, I hope that everyone will put their voice in.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50839

There ya go!


----------



## jowens500

I just don't think that turning a friendly G2G in to a judged contest is a smart idea at all. If people want their cars seriously judged, then they need to go to some contest. I just feel it will end with someones butt hurting and wondering WTF?


----------



## my89_928gt

Hmmm, not a bad thought. But, if it gets pretty serious then someone is working to hard for a g2g and thus who ever the person or persons that are judging will not be enjoying them selves. 
I'm in favor if it can be kept informal and not out of hand. 
Honest feed back is great though.


----------



## jowens500

my89_928gt said:


> Hmmm, not a bad thought. But, if it gets pretty serious then someone is working to hard for a g2g and thus who ever the person or persons that are judging will not be enjoying them selves.
> I'm in favor if it can be kept informal and not out of hand.
> Honest feed back is great though.


My point exactly. I don't want to see everyone with their "game face" on. Just a casual Saturday with friends hanging out having FUN.


----------



## RedGTiVR6

my89_928gt said:


> Hmmm, not a bad thought. But, if it gets pretty serious then someone is working to hard for a g2g and thus who ever the person or persons that are judging will not be enjoying them selves.
> I'm in favor if it can be kept informal and not out of hand.
> Honest feed back is great though.



This isn't 'judging' it's giving people something to make feedback uniform and something that they can take with them. No scores will be totaled, no one will be named the meet winner, nothing of the sort.

Just giving verbal feedback is one thing, giving verbal feedback ALONG with a score sheet to take home, is something entirely different.

This isn't something that everyone HAS to participate in, just because it's going on doesn't mean you have to do it. That's why I suggested that those individuals who DO want to have their cars review, are responsible for printing up score sheets. If they ask someone to review their car and that someone doesn't want to use the sheets, they simply don't have to.

This is an ENTIRELY optional thing here.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

RedGTiVR6 said:


> This isn't 'judging' it's giving people something to make feedback uniform and something that they can take with them. No scores will be totaled, no one will be named the meet winner, nothing of the sort.
> 
> Just giving verbal feedback is one thing, giving verbal feedback ALONG with a score sheet to take home, is something entirely different.
> 
> This isn't something that everyone HAS to participate in, just because it's going on doesn't mean you have to do it. That's why I suggested that those individuals who DO want to have their cars review, are responsible for printing up score sheets. If they ask someone to review their car and that someone doesn't want to use the sheets, they simply don't have to.
> 
> This is an ENTIRELY optional thing here.


This makes more sense right here. I'd like to see where I stand but won't be hurt if I score badly. Afterall my mids are blasting my ankles and tweets my knees. Dave seemed to like my imaging though with putting tweets in pillars his only suggestion for making it better. Wonder what would happen if I sealed up the open area between the underside of my dash and firewall.


----------



## bassfromspace

I like the scoring idea. It will streamline the listening process and give guys a reference to gauge their systems by.


----------



## doitor

Hey guys.
I might not be able to make it.
Want to know why?
They say a picture is worth more than 1000 words.










Yep, that's my car.
I was driving back from Mexico USACi Final and it died on me.
It was taken to a dealership close to my home and I just called.
They are supposed to call me later to tell me what happened.
I'll report back to see it it's going to be ready on time.
The only thing that makes it a little bit better is this.










Intermediate Consumer National Champion and Best of Show. The small one is for a 4x show for next season where I also got 1st in Advanced Consumer.

Jorge.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

OUCH! At least the body of the car is ok as well as yourself. Probably just a sensor in that pesky computer. If I had a little more mechanical knowhow I'd be driving an old box chevy truck with a carb and NO COMPUTER


----------



## jowens500

RobertAbles said:


> You can even get some judging sheets and let everyone that shows up listen to all the cars, judge them, and that have complete systems, sound wise, and give the top couple of cars a brownie, ham sandwich, or something.


That's not what it started out being though^. I still don't see the need for any score sheets, but that's just me.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

jowens500 said:


> That's not what it started out being though^. I still don't see the need for any score sheets, but that's just me.


As Jan stated we have a choice.


----------



## ItalynStylion




----------



## RedGTiVR6

I don't know Rob very well at all, but I sense a bit of sarcasm in his post...thus the reason I never assumed it would turn into a competition...


----------



## ItalynStylion

Jorge, do you think it's electrical or something mechanical?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

If it just died out of nowhere it's gotta be electrical. Electrical=headachesI'd hope the oil got changed on a regular basis to prevent a blown engine.


----------



## RobertAbles

O.k. my idea didn't need to be turned into an competition per say. Just a FUN and INFORMATIVE way of getting everyone into the cars that the owners want opinions on... 
Also, getting you guys/gal into cars with Mark, Nick, and, myself could give some of you a short lesson in what judges listen for and how we listen on a very basic level.... 
I was talking sound only. I am not up on all the current install rules per se as they are currently written. 

The Judging sheets might just help some folks learn a little while they are there is all. 

I know there will be folks there that don't have a complete system and that's great. Come learn! It will make your system better as you get it together..

The Fun Judging as I see it would also maybe give the guys that might be shy to ask for an opinion on there sound a nudge to get involved when they are there. We will be meeting a lot of new folks...

Hope this helps.. Just don't complicate the event to the point it might intimidate the new guys is all.... Just some tips from an old schooler! 

Show up, have fun, and learn! Don't be shy to ask questions...


----------



## doitor

ItalynStylion said:


> Jorge, do you think it's electrical or something mechanical?


Yes, it's electrical.
According to the Mazda Assist guys I talked over the phone, they have been having lot's of troubles with the A/C and that seems to be the problem.
The car smelled like something was burning and made a weird noise.
When it stalled, the fuse from the alternator to the battery was blown.
I changed it and managed to turn the car on again, but there was something wrong, so I called for help.
I service it every 3000 miles on the dealership.
Got it serviced in Queretaro Saturday.

Jorge.


----------



## ItalynStylion

I wonder if you locked up the compressor and then burnt up the AC clutch. Happened to my IS300 and it's $$$$$$ if you're not on warranty...and I wasn't


----------



## unpredictableacts

Uh Oh new slogan ALERT!

Hybrid Audio Technology...."We win you trophys and break your car."


Sorry I had to.....


About the scoring sheets......I think this is being looked into too much.

It is for a refernece....Like saying... 

--what do you think of my install sound wise?
--What are my weak areas?
--Good areas?

there are no tropies to win just CONSTRUCTIVE CRITISISM to help you beter your vehicle.....If you do not want to better you situation you do not have to use the sheets.


----------



## BlackSapphire

unpredictableacts said:


> there are no tropies to win just CONSTRUCTIVE CRITISISM to help you beter your vehicle.....If you do not want to better you situation you do not have to use the sheets.


Passive-aggressiveness _and _poor spelling - what a combo!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

All I ask is for people to be honest and not come out later and say _____ didn't sound right. I'm guilty of it and hope to better myself in that area.


----------



## BlackSapphire

Hillbilly SQ said:


> All I ask is for people to be honest and not come out later and say _____ didn't sound right. I'm guilty of it and hope to better myself in that area.


OK, let's start now. You need to move your tweeters to the a-pillars.


----------



## unpredictableacts

BlackSapphire said:


> Passive-aggressiveness _and _poor spelling - what a combo!


I have been up for 22 hours now......so I gues I lose.


----------



## BlackSapphire

unpredictableacts said:


> I have been up for 22 hours now......so I gues I lose.


LOL - get some sleep man! This forum will still be here when you get up - I promise.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

BlackSapphire said:


> OK, let's start now. You need to move your tweeters to the a-pillars.


Those big heffers would be too obvious up there:blush:


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

BlackSapphire said:


> LOL - get some sleep man! This forum will still be here when you get up - I promise.


I just hope he's rested when I pick him up at his house at 3 in the morning on sat. Trying to sleep in a shortbed truck bucking down the hwy at 70 ain't exactly easy


----------



## Megalomaniac

BlackSapphire said:


> OK, let's start now. You need to move your tweeters to the a-pillars.


i told him that in person


----------



## Megalomaniac

doitor said:


> Yes, it's electrical.
> According to the Mazda Assist guys I talked over the phone, they have been having lot's of troubles with the A/C and that seems to be the problem.
> The car smelled like something was burning and made a weird noise.
> When it stalled, the fuse from the alternator to the battery was blown.
> I changed it and managed to turn the car on again, but there was something wrong, so I called for help.
> I service it every 3000 miles on the dealership.
> Got it serviced in Queretaro Saturday.
> 
> Jorge.


let the dealer blame it on all the amps you have


----------



## Fiercetimbo17

i couldnt seem to find it anywhere, what time does this start and end?


----------



## el_chupo_

Megalomaniac said:


> let the dealer blame it on all the amps you have


Seriously...

I had one sales guy tell me replacing speakers or head unit would void all electrical warranty on the car *unless it was done by them*. I also happen to know they farm out their "audio upgrades" to Car Toys...


----------



## Megalomaniac

Fiercetimbo17 said:


> i couldnt seem to find it anywhere, what time does this start and end?



9am til hell freezes over


----------



## doitor

ItalynStylion said:


> I wonder if you locked up the compressor and then burnt up the AC clutch. Happened to my IS300 and it's $$$$$$ if you're not on warranty...and I wasn't





Megalomaniac said:


> let the dealer blame it on all the amps you have


It's still under warranty but, I know they are going to blame it on the system.
I'll let you guys know how it goes.

Jorge.


----------



## foosman

Ok guys, you really need to take a reality check on the score sheet deal. It is being "OFFERED" to those that are interested in having some of the best ears in the business HELP you for FREEEEE. If you want to participate, fine, if not, that is fine too. I for one will be happy to have people listen and critique, and write it down. That way I have a reference to check back on from different sources. 
All in the spirit of promoting the hobby, bringing in new blood, and just having a good time with people who have a common interest.


----------



## Megalomaniac

has the score sheet been posted? id like to have it.


----------



## chijioke penny

1970Cutlass said:


> I would like to get this area going, and meet some new peeps. I have been SPL guy most of my life, but trying first forray into SQ. First active setup was ok, but Rockford Symmetry tough to use with no directions or ideas. Helix amp came last week. Sundowns 8's came today, If I dont win those tweets this weekend, thats what I am buying. Will be ready for next event.


I can help u with the epx2 (got two units seating at the crib  ) .....It's actually not a bad piece of eqpt...which HU are u using...one with T/A would be cool since the epx2 don't have it....and if u need some tweeter, I have some LPG's alum. seating in the garage you can use!!!


----------



## 1970Cutlass

chijioke penny said:


> I can help u with the epx2 (got two units seating at the crib  ) .....It's actually not a bad piece of eqpt...which HU are u using...one with T/A would be cool since the epx2 don't have it....and if u need some tweeter, I have some LPG's alum. seating in the garage you can use!!!


Gosh where was everyone a few months ago. I am using Eclipse 8445 fo HU. Actually my brother had it tuned perfectly before he moved back North, then my girl sat on the remote and reset every setting, and remote got unplugged. I never recovered after that. I also wanted to get rid of the Seas tweets I had, they were a little harsh for me. I sold the EPX a few weeks ago and the Helix amp I bought has all the settings I need for 2 way active. Will try it without an EQ


----------



## trebor

Looking more like I can make this now. I don't have a system in my car other then swapping out the deck and factory tweets for some DD tweets but my cars still open to anyone, sorry I don't have more done yet.

I'll be bringing a someone from work who seems interested in SQ but my personal opinion is he'll just remain a basshead...he has never heard what a SQ system sounds like or really understands what it involves so I know he's looking forward to hearing some of yours.


1. Mark aka azngotskills
2. Mir aka Megalomaniac
3. Chris aka Hillbilly SQ
4. Brian aka Bassfromspace
5. Chijioke aka chi-chi aka Mandingo
6. Brian aka Genxx
7. Jason aka jowens500
8. Jan aka RedGTiVR6
9. Monte aka Monte B.
10. David aka Foosman
11. Jorge aka doitor
12. Rob aka TXwrxWagon
13. Eric aka 1970 Cutlass
14. Ross aka metanium
15. Jon aka jonnyanalog
16. Roman aka BlackSapphire
17. Tim aka fiercetimbo17
18. Steven aka ItalynStylion
19. Jay aka Xlynoz
20. Carl aka unpredictableacts
21. Chris aka ccrobbins
22. Shane Burnett aka ShaneB
23. Tracey Watts aka traceywatts
24. Mark aka MarkyD
25. Richard aka my89_928gt
26. Nick aka Mitsu1grn
27. Robert aka trebor
28. Ben aka...no name yet


----------



## jsketoe

if I'm coming it's without the Buick just because I make better time with the Subaru (i.e. not an F350 with a trailer)...that, and I'd just want to hang out. I enjoyed listening to my car with Nick back in 07 Finals...I'd honestly like to jump in a few cars with him. After judging his tunes and him getting in and out of mine...I'd say we have similar tastes in tonality.


----------



## bassfromspace

I think the vast majority of us will be tuneless at least in the aftermarket sense. Ijust received my amps yesterday.My main goal is to build some reference points for how I want my system to sound and to fellowship with others.


----------



## foosman

John, we really want you here with or without the GN. Is Scotty coming with you if you make it??


----------



## RedGTiVR6

Good news!

I'm waiting to receive a set of Focal 165 KFs here at the house

Orca (the importers for Focal) have been so gracious as to offer them up for the giveaway as well!

Looking forward to it!


----------



## jsketoe

cool, Jan.
David...just me if I work it out.


----------



## Megalomaniac

RedGTiVR6 said:


> Good news!
> 
> I'm waiting to receive a set of Focal 165 VFs here at the house
> 
> Orca (the importers for Focal) have been so gracious as to offer them up for the giveaway as well!
> 
> Looking forward to it!



which one are those? is that the slimline?


----------



## RedGTiVR6

Sorry - edited my post...

The 165KFs.


----------



## Mitsu1grn

Greetingsall!!

I am now officially going to be there!!! Looks like I should get my car back on friday afternoon and will be going to Jan and Monte's that eve. I will be bringing my RTA and all of the music that I tune to and judge with as well.

If we are all lucky and say a prayer, I think we might be able to get Mr. James Feltenberger to attend. James was a board memeber of IASCA and was head sound judge at numerous IASCA finals. He is a professional musician and is a conductor of an orchestra in Dallas. James knows his stuff and is one of the finest people you will ever meet. I hope I can persuade,( BRIBE), him to attend the meet.

As Jan has posted, Focal America has graciously decided to let me give away a set of the Focal 165 KF's. This kit retails around 599.00 and is a very good set of speakers!!! We will probably just throw names in a hat and pull a name out and they will win the speakers!!! Everyone gets a chance to win them, including Mr. Ables and Mr. Eldridge!!! LOL!!! Your welcome guys!!!

I am looking forward to meeting all of you in person and hearing a lot of systems!!!! See you there!

Nick Wingate Jr.
National Sales Training Co-ordinator
Focal/Steg America


----------



## babyhauler

I wish I could make it I would love to see Feltenberger I have a car show in Tyler that day I am already committed to attend.


----------



## unpredictableacts

With all of the big names and expericence I feel lucky to even get to attend.....this also makes me upset on not having a system to allow those same people to tune on......So in that sense I hope to make this a regular event. Maybe by the next one I will have all of my equipment here and installed. 

BASSFROMSPACE.....what amplifiers did you pick up?


----------



## bassfromspace

Unpredictable,

-
I picked up a pair of the kenwood x4r's with the built-in DSP. Looking to add the monoblock version as well.

Now, I have to come up with a way to fit this system into a g35 sedan.


----------



## ItalynStylion

I have to get the new baffles in my doors so I can roll my windows all the way down and re-ground my amp. I went to a welding supply store and got some 1gauge wire to try another ground. My current ground wire is like 3 feet and doesn't give me a lot of options.


----------



## azngotskills

Wow thanks to Focal, Nick, and Jan for the additional giveway. Im really excited to see this start to develop and grow. Its nice to see that the top notch SQ gurus are willing to lend a hand with experience and advice to your DIYer and car audio hobbyist. Looking forward to it!!!

I think that the score cards are a good idea to see how you stack up and possibly issues that need to be focused on. If you think its a bad idea, no worries as you dont have to participate. With the meet growing as it is, im sure everyone will be catered to LOL


----------



## RedGTiVR6

Who is Jon?


----------



## azngotskills

RedGTiVR6 said:


> Who is Jon?


Sorry but my fingers are really fat :blush: Edited and special thanks to Jan Bennett and Nick Wingate!!!


----------



## RedGTiVR6

lol - All I did was talk to Nick. He did all of the work on it.


----------



## jonnyanalog

RedGTiVR6 said:


> Who is Jon?


ME!!!! 

With all these heavy hitters showing up I wish my car were done....


----------



## ~Magick_Man~

I am 98% sure I will be able to come.


1. Mark aka azngotskills
2. Mir aka Megalomaniac
3. Chris aka Hillbilly SQ
4. Brian aka Bassfromspace
5. Chijioke aka chi-chi aka Mandingo
6. Brian aka Genxx
7. Jason aka jowens500
8. Jan aka RedGTiVR6
9. Monte aka Monte B.
10. David aka Foosman
11. Jorge aka doitor
12. Rob aka TXwrxWagon
13. Eric aka 1970 Cutlass
14. Ross aka metanium
15. Jon aka jonnyanalog
16. Roman aka BlackSapphire
17. Tim aka fiercetimbo17
18. Steven aka ItalynStylion
19. Jay aka Xlynoz
20. Carl aka unpredictableacts
21. Chris aka ccrobbins
22. Shane Burnett aka ShaneB
23. Tracey Watts aka traceywatts
24. Mark aka MarkyD
25. Richard aka my89_928gt
26. Nick aka Mitsu1grn
27. Robert aka trebor
28. Ben aka...no name yet 
29. Joseph K. aka ~Magick_Man~


----------



## trebor

More good news guys! 

Digital Designs is sending a set of their DDT28 tweets to offer up for the giveaway as well.

http://www.ddaudio.com/dd/caraudio/components.asp?series=T


----------



## Megalomaniac

werd

who do we thank there? Steve?


----------



## trebor

Megalomaniac said:


> werd
> 
> who do we thank there? Steve?


I had a conversation with Jess(owner), he's the one to thank and was happy to offer them up for us.


----------



## Megalomaniac

~Magick_Man~ said:


> I am 98% sure I will be able to come.


did you clean up your car?


----------



## azngotskills

trebor said:


> More good news guys!
> 
> Digital Designs is sending a set of their DDT28 tweets to offer up for the giveaway as well.
> 
> http://www.ddaudio.com/dd/caraudio/components.asp?series=T


Wow thanks Rob...nice to see manufactures offer up some of their products for some exposure for us


----------



## Mark Eldridge

Someone asked if I was brining my car, but infortunately, it is just too expensive to haul it down there in the trailer. 

Besides, I'm bringing a system that sounds even better; the Genelec 1031A monitors with the JL Audio Fathom 112 subwoofer. We can set the system up so anyone that wants to can listen to a really nice near-field monitor reference system. All we need is a relatively quiet, medium sized room to set it up in. David??? Also, everyone bring your favorite tweak/tuning music to listen to. 

David, I need to get directions to your house. Give me a call when you can, please.

I won't be able to get away from Tulsa until Saturday morning, so I won't get there until around lunch time.

See you all in a few days!


----------



## foosman

This thing is really taking off.
That would really be great if James F. is able to make it also.
Much thanks to all the other people who have assisted in getting this going, arranging for giveaways, etc. I can't wait.

There seems to be a problem with the Hybrid L1V2's. They are stuck somewhere in transit so Scott mailed me a BNIB pair of the L1Pros to be raffled off instead. These are a higher line, more expensive speaker than the L1v2's so that was a nice gesture, but he also wanted me to post that if the winner actually prefers the L1v2's he will exchange them once they arrive if they wish.

I think it would be nice for the winner of all these different products to do a little write up in the review section to let everyone know what they think.


----------



## ~Magick_Man~

Megalomaniac said:


> did you clean up your car?


mostly, I also need to install the pair of Focal 7W2 mids that I just received today.
they need a cutout 1/2" bigger than the id oem's i had in there 
and of course they are a bit deeper so they will be even closer to the glass in my doors 
after that if i still have time before saturday i am going to make a new sub box.
i am not too happy with how the 2 x 15's are doing isobaric.
so back to 1 in a better built box.


----------



## foosman

Mark Eldridge said:


> Someone asked if I was brining my car, but infortunately, it is just too expensive to haul it down there in the trailer.
> 
> Besides, I'm bringing a system that sounds even better; the Genelec 1031A monitors with the JL Audio Fathom 112 subwoofer. We can set the system up so anyone that wants to can listen to a really nice near-field monitor reference system. All we need is a relatively quiet, medium sized room to set it up in. David??? Also, everyone bring your favorite tweak/tuning music to listen to.
> 
> David, I need to get directions to your house. Give me a call when you can, please.
> 
> I won't be able to get away from Tulsa until Saturday morning, so I won't get there until around lunch time.
> 
> See you all in a few days!


I'll call you tomorrow Mark, and yes we can set the reference system up in the house. (You will have to leave it there tho)


----------



## trebor

Mark Eldridge said:


> Someone asked if I was brining my car, but infortunately, it is just too expensive to haul it down there in the trailer.
> 
> Besides, I'm bringing a system that sounds even better; the Genelec 1031A monitors with the JL Audio Fathom 112 subwoofer. We can set the system up so anyone that wants to can listen to a really nice near-field monitor reference system. All we need is a relatively quiet, medium sized room to set it up in. David??? Also, everyone bring your favorite tweak/tuning music to listen to.
> 
> David, I need to get directions to your house. Give me a call when you can, please.
> 
> I won't be able to get away from Tulsa until Saturday morning, so I won't get there until around lunch time.
> 
> See you all in a few days!


This is exciting, I can hardly wait to hear this!


----------



## foosman

trebor said:


> This is exciting, I can hardly wait to hear this!


Robert, thanks for arranging for the DD tweets to be given away.

Those Genelec's with the JL sub sound amazing.


----------



## doitor

trebor said:


> This is exciting, I can hardly wait to hear this!


Mark had that reference system at the SQ Seminar.
It sounds amazing.
The only problem is that after you hear it, you wont be happy with your car.

Jorge.


----------



## Megalomaniac

doitor said:


> Mark had that reference system at the SQ Seminar.
> It sounds amazing.
> The only problem is that after you hear it, you wont be happy with your car.
> 
> Jorge.


updates on your car?


----------



## trebor

doitor said:


> Mark had that reference system at the SQ Seminar.
> It sounds amazing.
> The only problem is that after you hear it, you wont be happy with your car.
> 
> Jorge.


Man you guys got me going now, it's probably better then that I don't have much more than a set of tweeters installed in my car. I don't have to get so depressed about something that could have potentially sucked up part of my life tuning on, sucks to be the rest of you guys with installed systems though.


----------



## doitor

Megalomaniac said:


> updates on your car?


Noup.
I should have new tomorrow.
I'll let you guys know.



trebor said:


> Man you guys got me going now, it's probably better then that I don't have much more than a set of tweeters installed in my car. I don't have to get so depressed about something that could have potentially sucked up part of my life tuning on, sucks to be the rest of you guys with installed systems though.


If you are in the "planing stage" the meet is going to help you a lot. 
Listen to every car there, talk to everyone, listen to Mark's reference system with music you really like and know, ask every question you have.
It's quite a rare oportunity to have all of those big names in SQ in the same place and in such a relaxed environment.
I'm sure everybody is going to be more than happy to help you out.
It's going to make your install a lot easier.
PLEASE, take advantage of the oportunity.

Jorge.


----------



## chijioke penny

my car is down  was trying to change the power steering pump....but, the f'n temp. dropped so fast ,hand where freezing so,I will try to get it finished tomorrow!!!! can't wait to seat in a lot of cars


----------



## Megalomaniac

chijioke penny said:


> my car is down  was trying to change the power steering pump....but, the f'n temp. dropped so fast ,hand where freezing so,I will try to get it finished tomorrow!!!! can't wait to seat in a lot of cars


for a big guy you are weak


----------



## chijioke penny

Megalomaniac said:


> for a big guy you are weak


I was made to be closer to the equator


----------



## Mark Eldridge

Yea, I sometimes get depressed listening to a good reference system too, simply because I know that no one will ever create a car audio system that sounds as good as a nice reference system. Then, I remember that it is the challenge to create as good a car audio system as possible that makes it worthwhile. We may never be able to make a car audio system sound as good as real life, but we can make it sound really good if we work at it the right way.

There are many negative factors involved with the acoustical environment inside a vehicle that we can not change (i.e. path length differences, a small confined space, etc). The best we can do is make our systems sound as much like a reference system as possible. And while there are a few electronic processors coming out that can help to some degree, there is still no processor available (and one may never be available in our lietimes...) that can "fix" a mechanical-acoustical problem. 

If the speakers are in the wrong place, or the listening space is just bad, no electronic processor can make it sound as good as it could if the acoustical issues are properly addressed.

That's why it's so important to have a very good audio reference, and also why it is so important to understand everything possible about the acoustical environment we have to deal with.

Anyway, we'll talk more this weekend about being depressed about the sound of our cars when compared to good sounding reference, home, and studio systems, and even more so when compared to live music...

Hmmm... Where are the anti-depressants...


----------



## doitor

Megalomaniac said:


> for a big guy you are weak


To me that sounds like Megalo wants to fight you, Chi.
I'll be the bookie and take bets on that.
I think I know who the favorite will be.
Do you guys want oil or jello?


Jorge.


----------



## chijioke penny

doitor said:


> To me that sounds like Megalo wants to fight you, Chi.
> I'll be the bookie and take bets on that.
> I think I know who the favorite will be.
> Do you guys want oil or jello?
> 
> 
> Jorge.


sugar free jello please


----------



## TXwrxWagon

Man I have to kick this head cold before Sat., lock the kids up early sat morning so they don't F'up my ears before I get a chance to listen.. lol

My OE Subaru Head unit is trying to die on my now... so I may just be doing alot of listening. I will still bring the RTA & lots of reference discs.

Rob


----------



## unpredictableacts

Well Guys I am sorry to say that I have had something bad come up and will not be able to make the trip. I need to be here for my wife and her mother. Timing I guess could not have been worse, but I think it is best that i see this through. To make a long story short( trying not to bring done the excitement of this get together) My Mother in law was having problems breathing about a month ago while they were camping. A few days later she tells my wife and my wife makes her go to the doctor. Her blood pressure was hovering very low from what I remember in the 70s.....120/80 is normal. They kept her there and ran several test and tried several different meds to figure out how to correct the problem. A little info......it seems that as a child my mother in law was diagnosed with a heart mur-mur.....no big deal right?! Well my wife was also diagnosed with the same problem. The problem with this is that it is like saying my system has a humm in it....and it could get bad if not looked further into. My wife thankfully had a ultrasound done to find out that she could face future heart surgey to repair what is actually a leaky valve or mitro valve prolapse. Well with this you have to medicate up for even simple procedures even getting your teeth clean because of fear of bacteria getting into the heart......Well my mother in law seem to have two leaky valves and is facing open heart surgery to correct them at the young age of 44.

So I must play the role of the husband over the role of a audio contender and support my wife and Mother in law through this. 

I realize that Heart surgery is a dime a dozen now a days.....and i agree, but when it is your Mother In law who you actually get along with it changes things dramatically.

Sorry if this is bringing down this thread, and if I did not explain something correctly or even for my misspelled words.....and I am certianly not a DR.... I leave that up to Jorge. I just found out today and the surgery is set for Friday afternoon. 

I will however be at the next one.......Hopefuly it is in the spring time....April would be great.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

chijioke penny said:


> I was made to be closer to the equator


I come from a long line of roughnecks so I'm better in the warmer climates too as long as it isn't too humid. Cozumel back in September was just plain miserable. Funny thing is even at 113* the heat at the meet in July never really bothered me enough to give it a second thought

As for you and Megalo, I think he might be able to squirm out of a sleeper hold


----------



## bassfromspace

Good luck unpredictable.


----------



## foosman

Timing certainly isn't in your favor, and we are sorry you can't be here. Our prayers go out to you and your family in this difficult time.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Hope everything works out carl. I'll set back some cookies for you and the wifey.

Is it just me or is this growing faster than Marvs bbq did the first couple rounds?


----------



## foosman

Don't know, but it is going to be alot of fun. Lots of heavy hitters willing to help us peons.


----------



## foosman

Just checked the weather, Saturday is going to be sunny, no mention of wind, and 38 to 61 degrees. Sounds like pretty good weather for this one. At least it won't be over 110 like the last time.


----------



## jonnyanalog

Its not so good if you lack insulation like I do!!!


----------



## ItalynStylion

TXwrxWagon said:


> Man I have to kick this head cold before Sat., lock the kids up early sat morning so they don't F'up my ears before I get a chance to listen.. lol
> 
> My OE Subaru Head unit is trying to die on my now... so I may just be doing alot of listening. I will still bring the RTA & lots of reference discs.
> 
> Rob


Sweeeeeeeet! I was hoping that someone would bring an RTA! I need to get a good benchmark to start tuning from. Right now I'm as lost as can be.


Unpredictableacts, it's cool man, you've got somewhere else you're needed. It's not even debatable. I hope everything works out ok.


----------



## ItalynStylion

jonnyanalog said:


> Its not so good if you lack insulation like I do!!!


I'm a cross country runner so I'm in the same boat...


----------



## 1970Cutlass

Luckily I have plenty of insulation
Well I tried to read back through 14 pages. Whats official start time?


----------



## RedGTiVR6

ItalynStylion said:


> Sweeeeeeeet! I was hoping that someone would bring an RTA! I need to get a good benchmark to start tuning from. Right now I'm as lost as can be.


Nick said he would bring his too.


----------



## RedGTiVR6

1970Cutlass said:


> Luckily I have plenty of insulation
> Well I tried to read back through 14 pages. Whats official start time?


9-10am


----------



## jowens500

I'll be bringing my RTA too.


----------



## Mitsu1grn

May I suggest that the official starting time be 10 am. That would give everyone who is driving from outside the DFW area time to get to the event and not feel pressed to get there. John Sketoe and Mark Eldridge come to mind. That and the fact that traffic and just DFW area being so spread out makes the 10am starting time easier for all to negotiate. My opinion!

Nick


----------



## Mitsu1grn

May I suggest that the official starting time be 10 am. That would give everyone who is driving from outside the DFW area time to get to the event and not feel pressed to get there. John Sketoe and Mark Eldridge come to mind. That and the fact that traffic and just DFW area being so spread out makes the 10am starting time easier for all to negotiate. My opinion!

Nick


----------



## Megalomaniac

I see Davids shelby in his garage on Google streetview 

how do i get to the park from your house?


----------



## quakerroatmeal

1. Mark aka azngotskills
2. Mir aka Megalomaniac
3. Chris aka Hillbilly SQ
4. Brian aka Bassfromspace
5. Chijioke aka chi-chi aka Mandingo
6. Brian aka Genxx
7. Jason aka jowens500
8. Jan aka RedGTiVR6
9. Monte aka Monte B.
10. David aka Foosman
11. Jorge aka doitor
12. Rob aka TXwrxWagon
13. Eric aka 1970 Cutlass
14. Ross aka metanium
15. Jon aka jonnyanalog
16. Roman aka BlackSapphire
17. Tim aka fiercetimbo17
18. Steven aka ItalynStylion
19. Jay aka Xlynoz
20. Carl aka unpredictableacts
21. Chris aka ccrobbins
22. Shane Burnett aka ShaneB
23. Tracey Watts aka traceywatts
24. Mark aka MarkyD
25. Richard aka my89_928gt
26. Nick aka Mitsu1grn
27. Robert aka trebor
28. Ben aka...no name yet 
29. Joseph K. aka ~Magick_Man~
30. Quang aka quakerroatmeal

Just re-updating the list with me on there, hope I can self invite myself as well since it's nearby.


----------



## RedGTiVR6

It's open to everyone!


----------



## quakerroatmeal

Awesome looking forward to hearing other vehicles being new to SQ, even though at heart I will always be a basshead.


----------



## foosman

10am is fine with me. My wife just found out she has to work all day Sat and possibly Sunday so I will be handling all the house stuff.
She still commits to baking brownies for this crew, but if everyone wants we can just pool some cash and make a mass pizza order at some point. Those interested in eating bring about 10.00 and we can make some pizza hut guy pretty happy with an order big enough for this bunch.


----------



## foosman

Megalomaniac said:


> I see Davids shelby in his garage on Google streetview
> 
> how do i get to the park from your house?


The park is the one that Shorewood deadends into. It is right on the water at Lake Arlington, about a mile from my house.


----------



## unpredictableacts

Thanks guys for the kind words.....in the last few hours the surgery has been put off...due to an even lower BP number and fainting on her part.........she was put into Critical care and the hospital crews is having test done to see what is causing her further complications.

Have a good time and I expect a ton of pics.....even if those doing the score cards for their sytems wanted to post them up that would also be great. I can not be there, but atleast this way i could selfishly feel like I was there.


----------



## 1970Cutlass

quakerroatmeal said:


> Awesome looking forward to hearing other vehicles being new to SQ, even though at heart I will always be a basshead.


I am with you Quang, after hitting 148 in the Grand Prix with single 12, I figures she deserved better than to be shaken apart. My brother and I will be doing SPL vehicle next year, but the cars will be SQ, so we can have best of both worlds


----------



## azngotskills

Good luck to your mother-in-law and your family....i work in the ICU here in Dallas and surgeries like this take place all the time resulting in full recovers. It seems like you have a good team there, delaying her surgery due to complications. I wish her the best of luck and a full recovery. Take each day one day at a time after surgery, its a process that may take awhile. Being there for her is a big step and the support receives will make this process easier to cope with and strengthen her to recover.

On another note, I LOVE Pizza Hut pan crust


----------



## foosman

Pizza hut it is then.


----------



## ItalynStylion

With Quang coming too you guys will get to hear two setups with quad 6.5" subs


----------



## Genxx

jowens500 said:


> I'll be bringing my RTA too.


Jason-You mean I have to haul you and the RTA. Ok the RTA rides shotgun you ride B**ch. LMAO

Maybe we should just call Mark and see what he is driving maybe he wants to give us both a ride and the RTA.J/KLOL


----------



## BlackSapphire

ItalynStylion said:


> With Quang coming too you guys will get to hear two setups with quad 6.5" subs


I never got to hear yours at the last meet. Are you going to bring your girlfriend this time so that she can sit there and wish she was somewhere else again?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

BlackSapphire said:


> I never got to hear yours at the last meet. *Are you going to bring your girlfriend this time so that she can sit there and wish she was somewhere else again?*


LMAO that was classic. She texted Steven while he was in my truck asking where the hell he was.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Oh, will be interesting how my truck rta's. Should be pretty scary


----------



## azngotskills

***shamless plug*** :blush: (local pick up with cash = cheaper price )

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50960


----------



## Megalomaniac

I might be interested in that DIYMA sub. can I put it in my box sat? 1.3 cubes stuffed...


----------



## bassfromspace

Megalomaniac said:


> I might be interested in that DIYMA sub. can I put it in my box sat? 1.3 cubes stuffed...


I think he's selling the box with the sub.


----------



## azngotskills

Megalomaniac said:


> I might be interested in that DIYMA sub. can I put it in my box sat? 1.3 cubes stuffed...


I "might" think about it then ....what would happen if it breaks though?


----------



## Megalomaniac

azngotskills said:


> I "might" think about it then ....what would happen if it breaks though?


pssh 1k rms sub + nine.5 600 watt rating amp = no breakage 


not like i said we were going to wallsocket it for the sake of the DIYMA meet


----------



## azngotskills

LOL well i will bring it down then and we can see....but if you break it you buy it


----------



## unpredictableacts

I guess I willl link my sale ad as well ....If anyone is interested....truely interested let me know and I can send it down with HillbillySQ ....and you can save some on shipping.

http://diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50923


----------



## jowens500

Genxx said:


> Jason-You mean I have to haul you and the RTA. Ok the RTA rides shotgun you ride B**ch. LMAO
> 
> Maybe we should just call Mark and see what he is driving maybe he wants to give us both a ride and the RTA.J/KLOL


Yep, dug it out of the closet today and put it on the charger. All that of course after I knocked all the dust off it!!

I think that is a brilliant idea. I'll call him tomorrow and see if we can make that happen.


----------



## quakerroatmeal

ItalynStylion said:


> With Quang coming too you guys will get to hear two setups with quad 6.5" subs


Sweet I will have a twin there. I think yours is louder and gets lower also. I still need to put polyfill in my box but im lazy.. We will see.


----------



## xlynoz

To help out Foos I'm going to whip up a batch of New Orleans style pralines. Bring your sugar tooth.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

xlynoz said:


> To help out Foos I'm going to whip up a batch of New Orleans style pralines. Bring your sugar tooth.


:drools:

May as well have a baking contest too lol. The brownies would be hard to beat though.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

azngotskills said:


> ***shamless plug*** :blush: (local pick up with cash = cheaper price )
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50960


What's the mounting diameter on the ushers?

EDIT: Just checked the 9950c and NO WAY those tweets are going where I'd want to put them


----------



## Megalomaniac

Hillbilly SQ said:


> What's the mounting diameter on the ushers?
> 
> EDIT: Just checked the 9950c and NO WAY those tweets are going where I'd want to put them


apillar


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Megalomaniac said:


> apillar


smartass


----------



## Megalomaniac

azngotskills said:


> LOL well i will bring it down then and we can see....but if you break it you buy it


Im hoping to win the new SI Mag v4 to replace the v3.


----------



## ItalynStylion

Megalomaniac said:


> not like i said we were going to wallsocket it for the sake of the DIYMA meet


I fully expected that we would 


quakerroatmeal said:


> Sweet I will have a twin there. I think yours is louder and gets lower also. I still need to put polyfill in my box but im lazy.. We will see.


I still want to hear your setup off the PDX5




Megalomaniac said:


> apillar


+


Hillbilly SQ said:


> smartass


= ROFL!


----------



## ItalynStylion

azngotskills said:


> ***shamless plug*** :blush: (local pick up with cash = cheaper price )
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50960


Mark, I thought you decided to use that PDX 5? I wanted it before. Do you still have it?


----------



## doitor

Just got news from the dealership.
The problem was the clutch from the A/C compressor.
The warranty is going to cover it.
But they don't have the parts so I wont be getting it back until next week.
I might still be able to make it to the G2G, just not with my car.
If anyone want's to listen to the stock system on a Pontiac G3 you are more than welcome.

Jorge.


----------



## ItalynStylion

Wooooo, i told you it was the AC clutch!


----------



## Megalomaniac

doitor said:


> Just got news from the dealership.
> The problem was the clutch from the A/C compressor.
> The warranty is going to cover it.
> But they don't have the parts so I wont be getting it back until next week.
> I might still be able to make it to the G2G, just not with my car.
> If anyone want's to listen to the stock system on a Pontiac G3 you are more than welcome.
> 
> Jorge.


why dont you bring the lambo Dr.SQ


----------



## azngotskills

ItalynStylion said:


> Mark, I thought you decided to use that PDX 5? I wanted it before. Do you still have it?


I did use it and now i want something else  I think I actually just sold it, sorry man  (damn, local would have been so much easier)


----------



## doitor

ItalynStylion said:


> Wooooo, i told you it was the AC clutch!


Yes.
And I'm still thanking God they didn't blamed the system for it.



Megalomaniac said:


> why dont you bring the lambo Dr.SQ


If I had a Lambo why would I be driving everyday in a Mazda CX-7?
That's my only car.
The one I might bring is actually my sister's car.

Jorge.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

ItalynStylion said:


> I fully expected that we would
> 
> I still want to hear your setup off the PDX5
> 
> 
> 
> +
> 
> = ROFL!


I'm toying with possibly doing a smaller format in the pillars when my fabricator isn't busy with other stuff but the tweet MUST match what my morels are giving me. My brain tells me to go with the scan 2904/6000 since I know what they're capable of but have also heard they aren't the most durable things in the world. Anyone know of a tweet that can give me at least 80% of what the scans have to offer for about half the price? I like butter in my highs and these days my morels are a little harsh for some reason


----------



## foosman

If I had a Lambo why would I be driving everyday in a Mazda CX-7?
That's my only car.
The one I might bring is actually my sister's car.

Jorge.[/QUOTE]

So you still need the room?? YESSSSS.


----------



## doitor

foosman said:


> So you still need the room?? YESSSSS.


Right now it's 99.99% sure I'm going.

Jorge.


----------



## foosman

doitor said:


> Right now it's 99.99% sure I'm going.
> 
> Jorge.


Call me and let me know when to expect you, please.


----------



## doitor

I wont be able to make it guys.
Believe me, I tryed but just couldn't do it.
Please take lots of pics.

Jorge.


----------



## BlackSapphire

doitor said:


> I wont be able to make it guys.
> Believe me, I tryed but just couldn't do it.
> Please take lots of pics.
> 
> Jorge.


Screw it. I'm not coming either then.


----------



## foosman

BlackSapphire said:


> Screw it. I'm not coming either then.


Are you serious Roman??


----------



## Megalomaniac

so tell me, are we meeting at the house or the park?


----------



## doitor

BlackSapphire said:


> Screw it. I'm not coming either then.


Hey Roman, please don't let MY bad luck stop you from going to the meet.
I'm sure it's going to be awesome.

Jorge.


----------



## BlackSapphire

foosman said:


> Are you serious Roman??


No sir. I'm not serious.


----------



## trebor

Megalomaniac said:


> so tell me, are we meeting at the house or the park?


Please say house, it's the only place I have an adress too.


----------



## BlackSapphire

Megalomaniac said:


> so tell me, are we meeting at the house or the park?


Good question. I assume the house since that's the address we were all given.


----------



## trebor

doitor said:


> I wont be able to make it guys.
> Believe me, I tryed but just couldn't do it.
> Please take lots of pics.
> 
> Jorge.


Dangit man, was looking forward to seeing you and hearing that car again, you will be missed for sure brotha.


----------



## doitor

BlackSapphire said:


> No sir. I'm not serious.


You need to finish those sentences with something like this  or this  or maybe even this .
LOL.



trebor said:


> Dangit man, was looking forward to seeing you and hearing that car again, you will be missed for sure brotha.


Thanks, man.
I'm sure it's not the last G2G and I wont be missing the next one.
I just cant get enough brownies.
Plus I miss my extended DFW family.

Jorge.


----------



## jsketoe

I'll catch you guys on one closer or maybe the next. I can't get away this weekend.


----------



## foosman

Well, there goes two of the main attractions. Sorry Guys, but we are having this regardless.

Yes, everyone come to the house first, the way things are going we won't even need to go to the park.


----------



## Megalomaniac

doitor said:


> You need to finish those sentences with something like this  or this  or maybe even this .
> LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, man.
> I'm sure it's not the last G2G and I wont be missing the next one.
> I just cant get enough brownies.
> Plus I miss my extended DFW family.
> 
> Jorge.


and no credit card usage for your wife


----------



## trebor

foosman said:


> Well, there goes two of the main attractions. Sorry Guys, but we are having this regardless.
> 
> Yes, everyone come to the house first, the way things are going we won't even need to go to the park.



Better chance of me winning one of the giveaways now!


----------



## foosman

A positive attitude there Trebor, I like that.


----------



## trebor

And more brownies for me too..

What music is everyone gonna be using when listening to each others cars? 

Personally think i'll just the Tulsa disc or maybe Focal 1 disc since most of my cd's are kinda hard to get to right now.


----------



## foosman

Bring the reference music you are most familiar with. It does you little good to listen to mine if you are unfamiliar with it.


----------



## doitor

foosman said:


> Well, there goes two of the main attractions.


I feel like a circus freak now.
But come on, you have Mark, Jan, Nick, Robert.
Those are BIG attractions.



Megalomaniac said:


> and no credit card usage for your wife


That's the only good thing about not going.



trebor said:


> And more brownies for me too..


I miss those brownies.

Jorge.


----------



## BlackSapphire

I don't plan on bringing any discs. There will be plenty floating around. Focal disc 1 is a good choice though.

By the way, we will certainly have to name this thing now that it got this big....

I vote for Foosman's Brownie-Q


----------



## trebor

1. Mark aka azngotskills
2. Mir aka Megalomaniac
3. Chris aka Hillbilly SQ
4. Brian aka Bassfromspace
5. Chijioke aka chi-chi aka Mandingo
6. Brian aka Genxx
7. Jason aka jowens500
8. Jan aka RedGTiVR6
9. Monte aka Monte B.
10. David aka Foosman
11. Jorge aka doitor
12. Rob aka TXwrxWagon
13. Eric aka 1970 Cutlass
14. Ross aka metanium
15. Jon aka jonnyanalog
16. Roman aka BlackSapphire
17. Tim aka fiercetimbo17
18. Steven aka ItalynStylion
19. Jay aka Xlynoz
20. Carl aka unpredictableacts
21. Chris aka ccrobbins
22. Shane Burnett aka ShaneB
23. Tracey Watts aka traceywatts
24. Mark aka MarkyD
25. Richard aka my89_928gt
26. Nick aka Mitsu1grn
27. Robert aka trebor
28. Ben aka...no name yet 
29. Joseph K. aka ~Magick_Man~
30. Quang aka quakerroatmeal
31. Steve Milton aka "Super Steve"(no DIYMA name)

I'm bringing Steve aka SuperSteve from Digital Designs to this also. Told him about the meet and he said he'd like to come. Outside of the owners of DD, Steve is the head man there.


----------



## chijioke penny

BlackSapphire said:


> I don't plan on bringing any discs. There will be plenty floating around. Focal disc 1 is a good choice though.
> 
> By the way, we will certainly have to name this thing now that it got this big....
> 
> I vote for Foosman's Brownie-Q


your bringing my disc...........Right


----------



## Megalomaniac

if someone could do me favor and burn that tulsa disc(mainly want that walking bass track and the pipe organ one), id be real thankful. I can reimburse you with a blank cd if necessary.


----------



## ItalynStylion

I'll bring my computer and some blank CD's with me. I have Focal discs 1-6.


Here is the deal....I'm going to be a little late though. I have to do a long run (12 miles) in the morning at 7:30 so it will be tough to get there by 10. I'm coming for sure though; that much I can promise you. I just need to get a shower and breakfast before I do. I wouldn't miss this for the world.


----------



## Monte B.

So.... who is bringing name tags? We are going to need them.

Or we can all stand around in a circle and introduce ourselves like in AA. "Hi, my name is Monte and I'm an audioholic". I'm not sure what the 12 step program would consist of, but I'm sure I don't want to be cured.


----------



## BlackSapphire

chijioke penny said:


> your bringing my disc...........Right


LOL! Of course bro.... I wouldn't forget those for the world. I might need to borrow one to listen with though.


----------



## jowens500

I'll be bringing Sheffield Lab's "My Disc", AUTOSOUND 2000 "Your Disc", Test CD # 101,102 and 104. Oh yeah, and all 7 Focal CD's.


----------



## Megalomaniac

BlackSapphire said:


> LOL! Of course bro.... I wouldn't forget those for the world. I might need to borrow one to listen with though.


I will bring my little cd book i have with a few reference cd's.


----------



## trebor

Megalomaniac said:


> if someone could do me favor and burn that tulsa disc(mainly want that walking bass track and the pipe organ one), id be real thankful. I can reimburse you with a blank cd if necessary.


Just made you a copy Mir, see you in the morning.


----------



## quakerroatmeal

I'll buy someone beer if you make me a few test cd's too =P. Got my baby cleaned up in 40 degree weather just for this meet!


----------



## ~Magick_Man~

So I guess I missed the part about where to go.
I don't have the address for the house or a clue where this park is.
If someone could pm me I would appreciate it.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Woke up a little over an hour ago and can't get back to sleep. Guess I'll shower and shave and head on out. Might even hold 65 the whole way again to go for a personal record for mileage again. Got 22 at 65 with regular e10 ****gas and consistently get 2-3 more mpg with premium. 25 out of a 4.8 vortec?


----------



## bassfromspace

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Woke up a little over an hour ago and can't get back to sleep. Guess I'll shower and shave and head on out. Might even hold 65 the whole way again to go for a personal record for mileage again. Got 22 at 65 with regular e10 ****gas and consistently get 2-3 more mpg with premium. 25 out of a 4.8 vortec?


Be careful.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

bassfromspace said:


> Be careful.


Thanks. I drive like a granny most of the time so no worries


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

BlackSapphire said:


> By the way, we will certainly have to name this thing now that it got this big....
> 
> I vote for Foosman's Brownie-Q


WINNAR!!!!!!!!!


----------



## quakerroatmeal

~Magick_Man~ said:


> So I guess I missed the part about where to go.
> I don't have the address for the house or a clue where this park is.
> If someone could pm me I would appreciate it.


PM'd Joseph.


----------



## unpredictableacts

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Thanks. I drive like a granny most of the time so no worries


A granny sipping rage juice.......Ill just say that I have witnessed road rage and it has a RE SE in it's center console.

I am heading to bed....wished I was heading out at this time.....Looking forward to pics and picking Chris's head when he gets back.....good luck guys.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

unpredictableacts said:


> A granny sipping rage juice.......Ill just say that I have witnessed road rage and it has a RE SE in it's center console.
> 
> .


Hey, that hurt


----------



## trebor

Guess I'll be heading out soon as well, shower time.


----------



## foosman

I'm up and rattling around, so if anyone shows up early that is ok. I am going to buzz down to the car wash real quick at 8am to knock the dust off so just hang around if I'm not back yet.


----------



## SublimeZ

Wanted to make this meet, but couldn't swing it  Have fun and take pix. I will move heaven and earth to make the next one!


----------



## ItalynStylion

jowens500 said:


> I'll be bringing Sheffield Lab's "My Disc", AUTOSOUND 2000 "Your Disc", Test CD # 101,102 and 104. Oh yeah, and all 7 Focal CD's.


I'm also bringing the Sheffield Jazz Experience.


----------



## chijioke penny

ItalynStylion said:


> I'm also bringing the Sheffield Jazz Experience.


about to head that way as well....breakfast first!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## azngotskills

Going to be a little late but I'm going to be there for sure


----------



## Megalomaniac

I am awake. I am going to Quangs house first. Me and him are going to coe together(in different cars of course)


----------



## quakerroatmeal

ItalynStylion said:


> I'm also bringing the Sheffield Jazz Experience.


You done running 12 miles already? 

Damn it was like 28 degrees this morning, brrrr.

Someone make me a copy of some reference cd's. Would love to have some.


----------



## jonnyanalog

I'll be leaving my house at about noon....
Foos did yer car freeze up after washing? I* think it was about 28 degrees.... brrrrr


----------



## Megalomaniac

quakerroatmeal said:


> You done running 12 miles already?
> 
> Damn it was like 28 degrees this morning, brrrr.
> 
> Someone make me a copy of some reference cd's. Would love to have some.


I gave you all the focal discs, what more do you want


----------



## TXwrxWagon

I'm headed out now. I will have my laptop with EAC so if anyone needs anything burned... we can make it happen .

Rob


----------



## BlackSapphire

I'm coming but I will be an hour late or so. My dog died yesterday and it threw us all into a tailspin.


----------



## quakerroatmeal

Sorry to hear. If Mir would hurry and get here we can go, grandpa driver probably got lost to my house.


----------



## ItalynStylion

I'm done running now and I'm eating some breakfast. I'll be leaving here in a bout 15 minutes. Hopefully I can find the place again.


----------



## 1970Cutlass

Just got home, wish I could have stayed longer but we are hosting a little gathering at new house.
Thanks to Foosman for directions and use of his house.
Thanks to all sponsors, listeners and donators, I wish i would have won something
I have more information and ideas that I can process
Special thanks to Mark E. I learned more in gain setting than I have in months.
I would love to do another one in a few months to see if I actually learned anything and borrow a set of the many great ears that were there today.


----------



## 1970Cutlass

Thanks to the park as well for tolerating the amplified sounds


----------



## Fiercetimbo17

shiiiit i just woke up


----------



## ErinH

i'm awaiting pics! 

I wish I could attend one of these!


----------



## BlackSapphire

Fiercetimbo17 said:


> shiiiit i just woke up


WHAT? Wow.....


----------



## quakerroatmeal

Great meet! Good outcome. Thanks everybody for a great time. Pizza and brownies was good. Now after hearing better cars, it's time for me to waste more money to upgrade my car.


----------



## BlackSapphire

Indeed - I had a blast. Many thanks to all of those who gave of their time to teach. I can't wait for the next one.


----------



## dejo

I am anxious for pics as well and to hear who won the gear. sure hated that I couldnt make it to this one, but I have to make a living somehow.


----------



## foosman

I'll post some stuff tomorrow, but if any of the guys that used my computer, now my computer doesn't recognize my F drive for portable drives. I'll have to drag out my laptop to upload the pics. If you can tell me what happened I would appreciate it.

A good time had by all, but tired so going to bed. Will write some more tomorrow.


----------



## TXwrxWagon

thanks to Vadid , Jan/Monte Duo, Nick, & Mark E. for the support of the DFW scene... it was cool to listen to a couple cars, here the incredible reference system & meet & talk with people in real life...

Maybe next time my wife can handle the kids alittle better & I won't have to jet so early..

Rob


----------



## JBLPac

Thanks to Foosman & his wife for their hospitality.The brownies are to die for! 
Big thanks for Mark E, Robert A, and Nick W for lending their ears and sharing their knowledge. It is a remarkable thing to have such great competitors give of their time so freely. I know I learned quite abit today and can only imagine what else I could learn by going to one of Mark's seminars.
Lastly, thanks to all the members that made today an enjoyable experience. 
Now, when is the next meet again???


----------



## trebor

I just got home, really wish I could have stayed and if it would have been up to me I would have but I was grateful still that I even got to go. 
Man, what a great fullfilling day it was hearing all the different systems and hanging out/visiting with audio people, all who genuinely have an interest in improving their setup, I didn't want it to end.

Foos, thanks for the use of your house, once again you and your wife go way above and beyond, the effort you went through to setup for us and the presentation table in your kitchen did not go unrecognized. Thank your wife for the brownies...I took a couple more with me when I left. 

Mark Eldridge, thank you for your contribution and "level setting class" as well as providing a reference system, surely a sound for us all to strive to emulate in our vehicles.

Robert Ables, we didn't get to visit this time but as always your positive upbeat attitude and willingness to really help out and get your hands dirty makes you a great role model to be around.

Nick Wingate, your honest input on my vehicle was very benefitial to me and encouraging, even with my small system you never made me feel listening to it was beneath you...thank you sir. And you have the quickest ear to brain to explanation connection I have ever witnessed. 

Thanks to Focal, Digital Designs and Hybrid Audio for your generous contributions, some of us left this meet very happy.  
And a big thank you to those who worked to arrange for us to have giveaways which wouldn't have happened without your effort.

Last but not least lets not forget to thank ourselves for showing up and making such a success of this meet, I don't think we could have asked for better weather for such an event, I can't wait til next time!


----------



## traceywatts

foosman said:


> I'll post some stuff tomorrow, but if any of the guys that used my computer, now my computer doesn't recognize my F drive for portable drives. I'll have to drag out my laptop to upload the pics. If you can tell me what happened I would appreciate it.
> 
> A good time had by all, but tired so going to bed. Will write some more tomorrow.


foos,

was i last on your computer? i dont think i tampered with the f drive, but i'll be more than happy to come back and look at it.
thanks for hosting us!! i learned a lot and am anxious to learn more. 

Thanks everyone, for coming out!


----------



## Genxx

Excellent G2G. If you did not make it you missed on a lot of great people, learning and listening.

Will post more later. Its late and I just drove 3hrs. home.

Can't wait for the next one.


----------



## BlackSapphire

Genxx said:


> Excellent G2G. If you did not make it you missed on a lot of great people, learning and listening.
> 
> Will post more later. Its late and I just drove 3hrs. home.
> 
> Can't wait for the next one.


Bring the Banshee next time


----------



## Megalomaniac




----------



## Megalomaniac




----------



## Megalomaniac




----------



## Megalomaniac




----------



## Megalomaniac

/pics from me

few videos soon


----------



## ~Magick_Man~

I <3 Genelec, And the JL Fathom was very impressive as well.


----------



## unpredictableacts

Mir I had a feeling you would be the first to snap and show.......thanks you sir.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I'd like to give a VERY special thanks to Nick Windgate for straightening out the phasing flustercluck and Mark Elderage for polishing everything with the eq. My system sounds GREAT! Stage is nearly eye level and only have some minor install details to address. 

Jans car was my idea of PERFECT. Crisp and detailed without being the least bit fatiguing. Glad we didn't have to pick her car up to get it in and out of the driveway like we had to on Chi's car That gear in the trunk looks like it weighs a little.

And of course thanks to Dave for hosting this again. ANYONE that's thinking about changing out gear and doesn't have a good reason for it needs to talk to Dave and Mark E. about getting the best out of what you have. It's not necessarily what you have that matters to a certain degree but moreso how you use it. I hope I can get some improvement on the next meet even though Nick and Mark E. sent my bar on what sounds "good" into orbit. I owe it all to them. Thanks again.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Oh, and who would have thought a little gps unit on the dash would screw up staging? Blew my mind to pieces and gave me a new outlook on "**** in the way".I need to put a couple towels on the dash now and see of a dashmat will benefit me. For those not in the know my tweets are in my doors so that REALLY caused me to go "WTF".


----------



## foosman

Ok, computer still isn't working, but got some pics to share from my laptop. There were about 30 people show up, cars with various levels of systems and installs, and quite a few heavy hitters present. 
We had a few give aways to raffle off, a couple of t-shirts from DD, a pair of DD's new tweeters, a component set from Focal, and Hybrid gave away a pair of Legatia L6's that the winner was able to chose from the various items that Scott had arranged to have on display.
As always thanks to Mr. Mark Eldridge for coming and bringing his amazing reference system consisting of Genelec monitors and the JL Fathom subwoffer, plus giving a mini tutorial to everyone about gain settings.
Mr. Nick Wingate for teaching various topics, evaluating cars, and supplying the Focal component set for the raffle.
Mr. Robert Ables for always offering to listen to our cars, give advise, and generally fix most of what we had screwed up in a matter of minutes that would take us months to fix.
Trebor and the DD guys for the t-shirts and tweeters they supplied to raffle off.
Everyone else for bringing the pralines, cookies, etc., etc.
I'm sure there are others I am forgetting, just know that I appreciate you all coming and making this another fun event. Pics to follow:


----------



## foosman




----------



## foosman

I know others took better pictures so please post when you get the chance.


----------



## trebor

I'm glad you guys took pics thanks, I forgot my camera this time.


----------



## req

even though i would hate the weather, and prolly the people, i wanna go to texas for this.



does anyone live in virginia beach, norfolk, portsmith, newport news, or anywhere near these areas?

wish i could have came out and got pwnd by better stereos.


----------



## req

even though i would hate the weather, and prolly the people, i wanna go to texas for this.



does anyone live in virginia beach, norfolk, portsmith, newport news, or anywhere near these areas?

wish i could have came out and got pwnd by better stereos.


----------



## foosman

Thats fairly rude to think you would hate the weather, and the people. The weather was about 65 degrees, no clouds, no wind, and I guess you know nothing about Southern Hospitality either.


----------



## chijioke penny

I too had a good ol' time meeting,interacting and listening a lot of cars!!! Foo, thanks for hosting the G2G at your house.(evil brownies kept calling my damn name all day  )

VERY SPECIAL THANKS to Mr. Nick Wingate and Mr. Mark Eldridge!!!! Mr. Wingate for taking the time to seat in my car, adjust the x-over, positioning my tweeters (then given me an explanation to why he suggested we move them) also, noticing my left side gains where set at a lower level than my right side!!!!
Mr. Eldridge for taking the time to help me correct the gain issue(not just doing it for me ,but, making sure I understood what where doing) telling Foo how F'n Great the My amp's are compared to his amp (well,this is what "I" remember him saying  )
and Mr. Robert Ables for always offering to listen and help tune my car....

Also, thanks to Monte (and Jan) for answering any questions I had about their car.

thanks all, can't wait for the next G2G!!!!!!!!!!!

Chi


----------



## chijioke penny

double post


----------



## foosman

chijioke penny said:


> I too had a good ol' time meeting,interacting and listening a lot of cars!!! Foo, thanks for hosting the G2G at your house.(evil brownies kept calling my damn name all day  )
> 
> VERY SPECIAL THANKS to Mr. Nick Wingate and Mr. Mark Eldridge!!!! Mr. Wingate for taking the time to seat in my car, adjust the x-over, positioning my tweeters (then given me an explanation to why he suggested we move them) also, noticing my left side gains where set at a lower level than my right side!!!!
> Mr. Eldridge for taking the time to help me correct the gain issue(not just doing it for me ,but, making sure I understood what where doing) telling Foo how F'n Great the My amp's are compared to his amp (well,this is what "I" remember him saying  )
> and Mr. Robert Ables for always offering to listen and help tune my car....
> 
> Also, thanks to Monte (and Jan) for answering any questions I had about their car.
> 
> thanks all, can't wait for the next G2G!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Chi


You are welcome my friend. Hope your girlfriend got at least 1 of the 10 brownies you took home.


----------



## ErinH

I honestly would've love to have attended. Gas is so cheap now that it would probably be the best time to make the 10hr drive. 
I'm a bit jealous of you guys for having such a concentrated force that's so good about getting together so often. 

Maybe in the future I can attend one of these and try to make some sort of vacation out of it with the mrs.


----------



## BlackSapphire

bikinpunk said:


> Maybe in the future I can attend one of these and try to make some sort of vacation out of it with the mrs.


Sounds like a great idea to me!


----------



## azngotskills

Great get together and learned alot. I got a little late but enjoyed every minute of it. I wish I got to hear more cars and missed out on hearing Jan's GTI 

Special thanks to David for hosting the event. Also learned alot from Mark and Robert regarding tuning, setups, and basically anything i had questions over. I really didnt get a chance to talk to Nick Wingate but maybe next time. Thanks for everyone that came out, with out us the meet wouldnt have been successful.


----------



## chijioke penny

BlackSapphire thanks for the CD's and sorry to hear about your Dog. also, thanks to ItalynStylion for making copies on-demand at the G2G


----------



## BlackSapphire

I know one thing.... these MF'ers probably broke a window or two on David's street. Those things can pump the jams, Chi chi!


----------



## my89_928gt

Great turn out. Wish I did not have to leave early.

Richard


----------



## my89_928gt

Great turn out. Wish I did not have to leave early.

Richard


----------



## RedGTiVR6

req said:


> even though i would hate the weather, and prolly the people, i wanna go to texas for this.


Wow....



> does anyone live in virginia beach, norfolk, portsmith, newport news, or anywhere near these areas?


You know, typically, it makes sense to post a question like that OUTSIDE of the DFW thread....at least, common sense tells me this.

You know, start a thread of your own and ask, rather than posting in a thread that is _geared towards only those who live in the area._


----------



## chijioke penny

Zapco 6.0 on tweeter, 4.0 bridged on mid's, RF power 800.4 bridged on mid-bass and a 9.0 on sub's....I think I need MORE POWER...especially, while gain setting , Mark's volt meter was reading about 46v on the outputs of the 4.0 unclipped (that's about [email protected] and [email protected] )


----------



## Megalomaniac

chijioke penny said:


> Zapco 6.0 on tweeter, 4.0 bridged on mid's, RF power 800.4 bridged on mid-bass and a 9.0 on sub's....I think I need MORE POWER...especially, while gain setting , Mark's volt meter was reading about 46v on the outputs of the 4.0 unclipped (that's about [email protected] and [email protected] )


you are the only guy I know that blew a Zapco amp and had spare Zapco amps to replace on short notice.


----------



## Megalomaniac

req said:


> even though i would hate the weather, and prolly the people, i wanna go to texas for this.
> 
> 
> 
> does anyone live in virginia beach, norfolk, portsmith, newport news, or anywhere near these areas?
> 
> wish i could have came out and got pwnd by better stereos.





foosman said:


> Thats fairly rude to think you would hate the weather, and the people. The weather was about 65 degrees, no clouds, no wind, and I guess you know nothing about Southern Hospitality either.





RedGTiVR6 said:


> Wow....
> 
> 
> 
> You know, typically, it makes sense to post a question like that OUTSIDE of the DFW thread....at least, common sense tells me this.
> 
> You know, start a thread of your own and ask, rather than posting in a thread that is _geared towards only those who live in the area._


He was kidding. Andy(Req) and I are friends. He was going out of his way to say he didnt like me in a jokingly manner. his post was blown out of proportion. trust me on that one.


----------



## chijioke penny

Megalomaniac said:


> you are the only guy I know that blew a Zapco amp and had spare Zapco amps to replace on short notice.


that's a good thing right??? got a 3.0 as well


----------



## my89_928gt

chijioke penny said:


> Zapco 6.0 on tweeter, 4.0 bridged on mid's, RF power 800.4 bridged on mid-bass and a 9.0 on sub's....I think I need MORE POWER...especially, while gain setting , Mark's volt meter was reading about 46v on the outputs of the 4.0 unclipped (that's about [email protected] and [email protected] )


A 6.0 on tweets


----------



## chijioke penny

my89_928gt said:


> A 6.0 on tweets


----------



## foosman

Megalomaniac said:


> He was kidding. Andy(Req) and I are friends. He was going out of his way to say he didnt like me in a jokingly manner. his post was blown out of proportion. trust me on that one.


Ok, cool. Now I understand.


----------



## unpredictableacts

chijioke penny said:


> that's a good thing right??? got a 3.0 as well


No wonder I could not find the zaps that I wanted to run....you sir are contributing to the shortage......I heard you were told you sure have a lot of **** in your trunk......and those OEM are so damn sexy.


----------



## chijioke penny

unpredictableacts said:


> No wonder I could not find the zaps that I wanted to run....you sir are contributing to the shortage......I heard you were told you sure have a lot of **** in your trunk......and those OEM are so damn sexy.


thanks, trunk is messy though  had to do emergency surgery before I went to the meet....


----------



## trebor

Hey Chi Chi, a guy in my Scion car club says he helped you build your Altima, his names Bud.....anyhow he said to say hello, thought I'd pass that along.


----------



## req

yep.. it was a sarcasm. sorry about that. im actually in the navy, and im in virginia with the hospitality thingie. the joke was about the rough areas in the dfw if you know what im saying :

anywho, i wish i could have attended for real. would have loved to get scooled by audio people instead of talking to teenagers who want a system consisting of a headunit, amp and sub 

glad there were a bunch of pictures.


----------



## req

double post i guess?

weird.


----------



## ItalynStylion

Mir, I was able to burn everyone who asked a copy of the Tulsa disc and Mark's SQ disc but I wasn't able to get one of those for myself because my battery died. Do you think you could host them on your Megaupload thing?

Also, Foose....what disc did you and I listen to in my IS300 and then in your car? That had some very nice tracks on it and I'd like to get a copy of that as well.


----------



## Megalomaniac

i will upload tomorrow after exams.


here are the videos.


----------



## quakerroatmeal

ItalynStylion said:


> Mir, I was able to burn everyone who asked a copy of the Tulsa disc and Mark's SQ disc but I wasn't able to get one of those for myself because my battery died. Do you think you could host them on your Megaupload thing?
> 
> Also, Foose....what disc did you and I listen to in my IS300 and then in your car? That had some very nice tracks on it and I'd like to get a copy of that as well.


Thanks for burning me those CD's steven. I'll get the cd you missed uploaded, I think Mir has it uploaded on his account already. It's the iasca cd Mir. Do you still have it uploaded on your account if not I'll rip it and upload it.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Daves wife sent half a pan of brownies and some pralines home with me. Xylones sp? those pralenes are the best I've ever had!

I'm still in shock how good my system sounds. Too bad the eq in my 9833 didn't give Mark E. as much to work with as he would have liked. He def has the magic touch along with Nick.


----------



## foosman

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Daves wife sent half a pan of brownies and some pralines home with me. Xylones sp? those pralenes are the best I've ever had!
> 
> I'm still in shock how good my system sounds. Too bad the eq in my 9833 didn't give Mark E. as much to work with as he would have liked. He def has the magic touch along with Nick.


Told ya. Well worth the trip, huh?? Glad you made it.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

foosman said:


> Told ya. Well worth the trip, huh?? Glad you made it.


You're gonna think hell just froze over but I turned my tweets down a notch and my sub down several. I think Robert rubbed off on me from the last timeConsidering my headunit is getting flaky in the faceplate I'm probably going to go with a premier 880 or 800 and buy used of course. This alpine has been with me nearly 5 years so it's had a good service life. However, I'd be interested in knowing what makes the eclipse deadhead so unfriendly. People have said the same thing about alpine but I got used to it.


----------



## foosman

It's all controlled from that big knob, and little bitty buttons, lots of back and forth in and out of the menus to hear what you have done, and then back again to get back to where you were adjusting. It may not be a problem for you, but it frustrated the hell out of me. Sound was superb like all Eclipse h/u's. I say pony up the extra funds, DRZ9255 = DONE!!!

You will come around on those tweets and sub eventually.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

So are you saying that the adjustments aren't interactive and you have to roll out of the menu to hear what just got adjusted? I'm a little confused here. I'm a set it and forget it guy anyway for the most part. Now that I have a good reference it should be even easier.

Can't do the drz. No detatch faceI know, paranoid>me


----------



## foosman

I honestly don't remember Chris, it's been a while, but I distinctly remember thinking they made this alot harder to do than was necessary. Open a thread and ask all those folks that did the group buy. You ought to get better feedback from them rather than relying on my memory.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Think I'll do that here shortly. Thanks.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Who was in the red tahoe that wasn't there but for an hour or so?


----------



## Megalomaniac

Hillbilly SQ said:


> So are you saying that the adjustments aren't interactive and you have to roll out of the menu to hear what just got adjusted? I'm a little confused here. I'm a set it and forget it guy anyway for the most part. Now that I have a good reference it should be even easier.
> 
> Can't do the drz. No detatch faceI know, paranoid>me


no. I own the non dead head version of the eclipse cd7200 (cd7000) you can make adjustments in real time. Its the connected D-pad that makes it unfriendly, you have to be real careful otherwise youll make careless mistakes. Suposbly the 7200 fixed the button problem(you cant see any difference but they did something different). Also I prefer my cd7000 or a cd7100. The cd7200, you cannot see it in sunlight, and the lcd is smaller than mine. 

Mine does not clip either just likes Stevens 9887 . only complaint I have on mine would be the remote is slow as hell and you cannot turn off the internal amp. 


I really like Quangs(350z guy) 800prs. Has everything you could want in an SQ deck thats reasonably priced. copper chasis, _independent_ eq, t/a. etc. you can tune with remote too, very responsive. Only complaint I had was I like to listen to the radio, so not having dedicated preset buttons kind of a bummer for me. 

Quang, Steven already has the IASCA disc. He is talking about the other disc that Mark(azngotskillz) was listening too.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Mir you just sealed the deal for me to get an 880 or 800 when you said the eclipse is unreadable in sunlight. I had a cd5000 that didn't last long because I couldn't read it. Someone ended up getting a helluva deal on it since I paid full retail for it from a shop. That sale hurtAlpine would still be my top choice if the peq would let you get the frequency bands closer together. Mark was wanting to HAMMER one troublespot and the eq wouldn't let himI think he ended up just splitting the difference with the one band.


----------



## Genxx

Follow-up to first post.

Thanks to Dave for hosting this G2G. Thanks to Mark, Robert and Nick for coming and helping out with tuning and ton's of information.

It was great to meet so many people you only know from a screen name. Great group of guys and gals.

Was great of Mark to bring that set-up for the garage very big learning experience.

This was a great event. Really liked Mir's car it was my cup of tea and Mark's car was really nice after the re-tuning. Love Mark's Peerless HDS tweeters. Ross get's the best low-end award out of the car's I listened to, heard stuff on the Jurrasic Lunch song I had not heard before and could not replicate it in my car.

I was suprised that Mir's Sub(the SI MAG) sounded as good as Mark's DIYMA. Both were equally transparent.

Need to listen to Chris truck again since it was re-tuned next time.

Need some more listening time in Jan and Monte's ride. Once again I waited to long to get in for a listen.

If anyone missed this G2G that was going to come you missed out on a great time.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

azn's car was completely different after Robert got his hands on it. First time I listened to it my first sentence was "love the mids but PULL THOSE TWEETS DOWN! They were WAY too hot


----------



## metanium

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Who was in the red tahoe that wasn't there but for an hour or so?


I believe that was Sam (didn't catch his last name) who was the HAT sales rep.


----------



## Megalomaniac

Genxx said:


> Follow-up to first post.
> 
> I was suprised that Mir's *IDmax *sounded as good as Mark's DIYMA. Both were equally transparent.


It was an Stereo Integrity Mag v3 no ID here


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Megalomaniac said:


> It was an Stereo Integrity Mag v3 no ID here


Would an IDMAX have even fit where you have your sub without building WAY up?


----------



## Megalomaniac

I think I can fit it in my box but the pole vent would be seriously blocked.


----------



## Genxx

Sorry Mir. I stand Corrected. That SI Mag was fantastic. I hope my IDQ's give me the same thing if not I guess I know what to look at to get what I want. Which would be install my 2 X DIYMA or buy some new SI Mags.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I see no reason to change anything in mine unless something dies...the headunit is what's worrying me right now. You push on the face wrong and it shuts everything down for a second


----------



## TXwrxWagon

I really wish my Oe HU hadn't started freaking out this week... I wanted some legit feedback... I couldn't eject CD's... lol

Jan & Monte's VW reinforced why I am in audio & keep listening so enthusiastically. I have 1 particular track on 1 CD, like every audiophile, that is my initial impression CD... & Jan's VW did something I have only heard in home systems & 1 of my cars... so I was impressed.

Monte: by the way : Lyle Lovette _Joshua Judges Ruth_, track #2 _Church(on Sunday)_ is the disc info... circa 1992. for you.... I haven't checked if its on iTunes or not...

Rob


----------



## Genxx

TXwrxWagon said:


> never mind
> 
> Rob


BTW--Rob here has some great knowledge. Spent some time speaking with Rob and I think he has been holding out on what he knows.

So I say bug the hell out of him at the next G2G.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Genxx said:


> BTW--Rob here has some great knowledge. Spent some time speaking with Rob and I think he has been holding out on what he knows.
> 
> So I say bug the hell out of him at the next G2G.


Don't think I ever met rob. Which one was he/you?


----------



## Genxx

He drives the Blue Subi Wagon. 

I think you can find him in the pics posted standing by his car and I think I am standing next to him.


----------



## chijioke penny

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Don't think I ever met rob. Which one was he/you?


oh yea, I remember seeing him at the park....He was going to the trunk of his car to get something...He did not speak to me though


----------



## TXwrxWagon

Thanks Brian(Bryan?) Gennxx..etc.... I am the quiet one... I just tend to blend in... I really wish there hadn't been a problem with the kids... I wanted to stay & listen to sooo many more cars & meet everyone... I am TERRIBLE with names... so forgive me... 

I can't wait for the next G2G... DFW, Austin, OKC, Tulsa.. Iw ill do All I can to be to them all... 

oh.. I am the stocky guy, short red hair & goatee... green long sleeve T-shirt...Blue Subby WRX... hence the screen name... lol

Rob


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

TXwrxWagon said:


> Thanks Brian(Bryan?) Gennxx..etc.... I am the quiet one... I just tend to blend in... I really wish there hadn't been a problem with the kids... I wanted to stay & listen to sooo many more cars & meet everyone... I am TERRIBLE with names... so forgive me...
> 
> I can't wait for the next G2G... DFW, Austin, OKC, Tulsa.. Iw ill do All I can to be to them all...
> 
> oh.. I am the stocky guy, short red hair & goatee... green long sleeve T-shirt...Blue Subby WRX... hence the screen name... lol
> 
> Rob


I'm quiet too until I get to know ya. What's sad and funny at the same time is I didn't even know azngotskills was at the first foos meet until afterwards. This time I made a point to chat with him the second he walked in the door.


----------



## jonnyanalog

I wanted to give a big thank you to Nick Wingate, the DD guys, and Scott Buwalda for providing the prizes! I also wanted to thank Mark Eldridge for his really fantastic gain setting demo and to David for providing the place! I would say the G2G was rather successful and I hope this is the starting point for something of a regular occurance. 
It seems to be growing into a regional event rather than a Dallas/Ft Worth thing and to me thats fantastic!


----------



## ItalynStylion

TXwrxWagon said:


> & Jan's VW did something I have only heard in home systems & 1 of my cars... so I was impressed.
> 
> Rob


And what was that? I'm curious....


----------



## el_chupo_

Chris,

I have the CD7200 in my car now, I can give you a bit of feedback. 

The display is not that easy to read, its the fact they use gray tones instead of black/blue or Black/amber that set off well. I dont have an issue with it, but it may be for some. And it is a little small.

The crossovers/TA is real time, and I am really enjoying the deck. If I were doing it again, I would probably pick up a 9887 or PRS300, and save the 100 bucks... but im not selling it now, I like it alot


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

el_chupo_ said:


> Chris,
> 
> I have the CD7200 in my car now, I can give you a bit of feedback.
> 
> The display is not that easy to read, its the fact they use gray tones instead of black/blue or Black/amber that set off well. I dont have an issue with it, but it may be for some. And it is a little small.
> 
> The crossovers/TA is real time, and I am really enjoying the deck. If I were doing it again, I would probably pick up a 9887 or PRS300, and save the 100 bucks... but im not selling it now, I like it alot


Thanks. Being able to read the display is a MUST.


----------



## TXwrxWagon

ItalynStylion said:


> And what was that? I'm curious....



there is a deep... DEEP baritone vocal that is just right (passenger side) of center (stage left) in the recording that is INSANELY hard to get the depth, breadth, & vocal boom right... its just very challenging. I have had better luck hearing pipe organ recordings done well than this track... its weird.*edit*... there is vocal & instrument layering all ove rthe recording to begin with... a full "church choir" is elevated about 3ft above the stage & 6-8 ft behind Lyle. Then the Baritone is immediately behind to the stage left & up about a foot. To his stage right is the "preacher" & the vocal there i more middle level.. but has a distinct drawl to it... so the layers are intense... edit #2.. also Lyle's voice is VERY forward... it throws some people off


It is an obsession of mine... my home system does it... I am sure the Genelec's(sp) would have done it... especially with the JL Fantom there...

its a true sub-100hz harmonic that is just tough to get right.... I have told everyone I have met with any power in IASCA over the years since 1992, that a remastered version of this track should be used... but who am I .... lol

As I said above... Lyle Lovette, Joshua Judges Ruth, Track #2.. you hear alot of people using track #1 & track #1 is on many reference discs/compilations... I think #2 is "the track".... it definitely is my initial reference track...

Rob


----------



## Mark Eldridge

The G2G was definitely a lot of fun. I am glad to have met everyone I did, and I hope everyone got some good help and ideas from being there. Sorry I didn't get to listen to everyone's cars, and didn't even get to talk to a few of you that had to leave early. 

I was telling a few people that all of you getting together like this is exactly how high-end car audio and then eventually car audio SQ competition got started. A bunch of enthusiasts wanting to make their cars sound as good as possible got together, exchanged information, and learned from each other how to do it better. The advantage you all have is that there is a lot of good knowledge in the heads of people like Robert, Nick, myself, and many others to learn from, so you don't have to spend 15 years figuring it out on your own. 

The Genelec / JL Audio reference system is about as accurate a near-field reproduction audio system as you can find anywhere. It is incredibly revealing, and will reproduce every detail in the recording, good or bad... And even in the garage, it sounded pretty good... 

I know the gain setting sessions were very quick, but I hope you got some good info from them also. In the Advanced SQ Seminars, we spend about two hours going over the theory, explain exactly why it is so important, cover every detail on every step to set the gains in any audio system you might deal with, and allow everyone to work with the demo system and practice doing the procedure on the bench before getting in a car. It is relatively simple to do, once you've learned the steps, and it is absolutely the most important step in tuning an audio system. If the gain structure is not set correctly, nothing else is going to work as well as it could.

Thanks David for hosting the event. Your wife's brownies rival my wife's. I see a brownie cook-off competition in the future... 

Good luck with your systems over the winter break. Get them sounding as good as you can for next season.


----------



## Mitsu1grn

Greetings!!!

Well I was going to post on how much I enjoyed the weekend and all, but Mark kinda put it all into perspective!!! LOL!! 


I too would like to thank everyone who helped put this on. You all know who you are, so I will not list everyones name. The next time this is put together, perhaps we can find a place where we can have one of the local dealers sponsor the meet. If everyone is cool with that, perhaps I could approach one of the Car Toys about helping put this thing on. 

At any rate, I thoroughly enjoyed listening to the cars that I did and helping the little that I did. Being able to answer questions and show the results of answers to the questions is always a great learning experience, for everyone!!

I will be at the next one if I can!!!!

Thanks for letting me come!!!

Nick Wingate Jr.


----------



## azngotskills

Megalomaniac said:


> Quang, Steven already has the IASCA disc. He is talking about the other disc that Mark(azngotskillz) was listening too.


Im glad you guys liked it


----------



## azngotskills

I really cant believe how much these meets help us car audio enthusiasts. I learned so much and enjoyed the company of others as passionate into car audio as I am. Again thanks to everyone!!!

So when is the next one??? LOL


----------



## drtool

Mark now I KNOW why you moved to D/FW. Foos Chi and the rest make for a happining SQ city. Dam Houston.
Pissed Off Wayne


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

azngotskills said:


> I really cant believe how much these meets help us car audio enthusiasts. I learned so much and enjoyed the company of others as passionate into car audio as I am. Again thanks to everyone!!!
> 
> So when is the next one??? LOL


Agreed. Maybe by then I'll have a more flexible headunit in my dash so Mark, Nick, and/or Robert can help me squeeze a little more out of everything behind it. The faceplate on my 9833 is gonna have to go from flaky to nearly dead for that to happen though since the golden ears already topped out what it could do for my system and if not they got it AT LEAST 99% of the way there! Now my bar is in outer space for what is acceptable sound. You can't put a price on that Sorry for not shutting up about this. Still in shock about what it was and what it is now


----------



## foosman

Glad they could help. Sounded great to me.


----------



## Megalomaniac

Its always nice having another set of trained ears to listen to your car. Next time David, you must listen to my car.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Megalomaniac said:


> Its always nice having another set of trained ears to listen to your car. Next time David, you must listen to my car.


Mir your car sounded VERY good. Still something goofy with those tweets but at least I'm being up front about itBut like I said the other day it's most likely the fact I'm used to tweets rolling off early while those tbi's keep on trucking through the inaudible range.


----------



## Megalomaniac

yea. I think it is because it does not roll off at 16khz like most "mellower" tweets. But Robert and Brian can attest to them that they sounded detailed and mad airy


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

They definately had air! Guess it's like going from a chevy to a phord...whether you like the change or not it's still gonna be totally different from what you're used to


----------



## BlackSapphire

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Sorry for not shutting up about this.


No you're not.


----------



## Genxx

Megalomaniac said:


> yea. I think it is because it does not roll off at 16khz like most "mellower" tweets. But Robert and Brian can attest to them that they sounded detailed and mad airy



Why yes I can. They sounded very good and I was impresssed, guess I need to get mine installed with a new pair of mids I have laying around.

Really enjoyed the way your car sounded could have sat there for hours listening to different songs.

I have some songs I want to listen to in your car next time.


----------



## metanium

I had a blast at the G2G! I learned more in one morning/afternoon about car audio, than I've learned in the past 15 years. I went to the radio shack outlet yesterday to source the parts for my "black box" 10:1 voltage divider. I got it assembled last night. I also picked up a mini amp/speaker at the outlet for $9. I think they're regularly $18. Gotta love the outlet!

Looks like I'll be doing some proper gain setup this weekend.


----------



## 1970Cutlass

metanium said:


> I had a blast at the G2G! I learned more in one morning/afternoon about car audio, than I've learned in the past 15 years. I went to the radio shack outlet yesterday to source the parts for my "black box" 10:1 voltage divider. I got it assembled last night. I also picked up a mini amp/speaker at the outlet for $9. I think they're regularly $18. Gotta love the outlet!
> 
> Looks like I'll be doing some proper gain setup this weekend.


Where is this RS outlet you speak of?


----------



## metanium

1970Cutlass said:


> Where is this RS outlet you speak of?


Ahhh, I knew someone would ask. It's located off of Blue Mound Rd. in North Fort Worth. You can exit Meacham Blvd. off of I-35W and head West for about 1.5 miles, then turn left (South) on Blue Mound Rd. which runs right into the outlet after about 0.5 miles.

The outlet stuff is in the back of the store, the front of the store is just a normal Radio Shack. The outlet stuff is all priced w/orange stickers and is usually discounted 50% or better of of normal price.


----------



## Megalomaniac

if anyone doesnt know what to buy it is this.

Mini Audio Amplifier - RadioShack.com


----------



## ErinH

metanium said:


> I had a blast at the G2G! I learned more in one morning/afternoon about car audio, than I've learned in the past 15 years. I went to the radio shack outlet yesterday to source the parts for my "black box" 10:1 voltage divider. I got it assembled last night. I also picked up a mini amp/speaker at the outlet for $9. I think they're regularly $18. Gotta love the outlet!
> 
> Looks like I'll be doing some proper gain setup this weekend.


You using your laptop to do this, I assume?


----------



## azngotskills

bikinpunk said:


> You using your laptop to do this, I assume?


nope just some RCAs  Really have to have been their to understand and experience what was happening


----------



## metanium

bikinpunk said:


> You using your laptop to do this, I assume?


Azngotskillz is right! Mark Eldridge put on a "clinic" for setting gain using the mini-amp to determine the threshold of clipping. When checking clipping at the amp, the voltage divider is used to step-down the output voltage, prior to connecting to the mini-amp.


----------



## Megalomaniac

metanium said:


> Azngotskillz is right! Mark Eldridge put on a "clinic" for setting gain using the mini-amp to determine the threshold of clipping. When checking clipping at the amp, the voltage divider is used to step-down the output voltage, prior to connecting to the mini-amp.


have you scanned your notes yet? If not can you type them up or do so.

I got most of my notes typed out, but need to verify a few things.


----------



## ErinH

I understand the purpose of the voltage divider, but not sure how you guys would set this up. If it's possible, do you folks think you could make this a post in the tutorial section? This would really be beneficial to us all who weren't able to see the demonstration. I know I would personally really appreciate it. If not, thanks anyway.


----------



## 1970Cutlass

Megalomaniac said:


> have you scanned your notes yet? If not can you type them up or do so.
> 
> I got most of my notes typed out, but need to verify a few things.


Can I get a copy of those notes, and a heat gun


----------



## TXwrxWagon

metanium said:


> Ahhh, I knew someone would ask. It's located off of Blue Mound Rd. in North Fort Worth. You can exit Meacham Blvd. off of I-35W and head West for about 1.5 miles, then turn left (South) on Blue Mound Rd. which runs right into the outlet after about 0.5 miles.
> 
> The outlet stuff is in the back of the store, the front of the store is just a normal Radio Shack. The outlet stuff is all priced w/orange stickers and is usually discounted 50% or better of of normal price.


Can you post a quick parts list of what you picked up for the voltage divider?

Rob


----------



## metanium

TXwrxWagon said:


> Can you post a quick parts list of what you picked up for the voltage divider?
> 
> Rob


I haven't typed-up my notes yet, but I plan to. I'll post in tutorials.

The parts needed include:
1-Small project box (I bought a black plastic on, though they also have them in aluminum.
2-Dual banana plug binding post (1 IN, 1 OUT)
1-10K Ohm resistor
1-1k Ohm resistor
1-small piece of hook-up wire

I drilled holes for the dual-binding posts on each side of the box. Once the binding posts are mounted I soldered the 10K-Ohm resistor from postive-to-positive on the 2 binding posts, and the 1k-Omh resistor was soldered across the terminal on the output side. That's it.

I also made a couple of hook-up cables with dual male banana plugs. I put about 4-feet of 16 ga speaker wire on one, with alligator clips on the other end. This will be for connecting to powered outputs. The second cable has a male RCA on one end and a male banana plug on the other. This one connects to the mini-amp. You'll also need a female RCA-to-1/8" mini-plug adaptor for the miniamp.


----------



## BlackSapphire

metanium said:


> I haven't typed-up my notes yet, but I plan to. I'll post in tutorials.
> 
> The parts needed include:
> 1-Small project box (I bought a black plastic on, though they also have them in aluminum.
> 2-Dual banana plug binding post (1 IN, 1 OUT)
> 1-10K Ohm resistor
> 1-1k Ohm resistor
> 1-small piece of hook-up wire
> 
> I drilled holes for the dual-binding posts on each side of the box. Once the binding posts are mounted I soldered the 10K-Ohm resistor from postive-to-positive on the 2 binding posts, and the 1k-Omh resistor was soldered across the terminal on the output side. That's it.
> 
> I also made a couple of hook-up cables with dual male banana plugs. I put about 4-feet of 16 ga speaker wire on one, with alligator clips on the other end. This will be for connecting to powered outputs. The second cable has a male RCA on one end and a male banana plug on the other. This one connects to the mini-amp. You'll also need a female RCA-to-1/8" mini-plug adaptor for the miniamp.


Here is the visual to go with his explanation:










The mini amp can only take about 4v or so. Therefore, the voltage divider is necessary when checking amp gains. The divider is not used when checking the clipping level on upstream components however.


----------



## ErinH

This may be useful to you guys if you decide you might have more input voltage than 50v. For example, if you set gains with an attenuated tone (-10dB as has been suggested before), you'll very likely go over 50v.

Voltage Divider Calculator

So, if you wanted to go up to even 100v at the amp, then you'd want to put in a 100k ohm resistor in parallel, or you could use the 10k paralleled, and 100ohm in series.


----------



## BlackSapphire

bikinpunk said:


> This may be useful to you guys if you decide you might have more input voltage than 50v. For example, if you set gains with an attenuated tone (-10dB as has been suggested before), you'll very likely go over 50v.
> 
> Voltage Divider Calculator
> 
> So, if you wanted to go up to even 100v at the amp, then you'd want to put in a 100k ohm resistor in parallel, or you could use the 10k paralleled, and 100ohm in series.


You don't want to go too far or you lose the effectiveness of testing say a 2v signal from the HU.

You want to be able to hear the output on the mini amp.


----------



## chad

One must also observe that the scope is NOT to touch ground and/or you are to NOT use a power supply attached to the car with a grounded negative terminal unless you observe the fact that indeed one "black terminal" or (-) on most amplifiers is actually the driven terminal


----------



## ErinH

BlackSapphire said:


> You don't want to go too far or you lose the effectiveness of testing say a 2v signal from the HU.



I understand. I was just pointing this out. I made the mistake of making a voltage divider for the RCA outs, then went to the amp with it and TOTALLY forgot about compensating for the -10dB tone I was using... burnt up my mobile pre.  

Maybe you could have two BB's, or a way to quickly replace the resistors?


----------



## chad

bikinpunk said:


> I understand. I was just pointing this out. I made the mistake of making a voltage divider for the RCA outs, then went to the amp with it and TOTALLY forgot about compensating for the -10dB tone I was using... burnt up my mobile pre.
> 
> Maybe you could have two BB's, or a way to quickly replace the resistors?


Don't worry sweet-cheeks, tomorrow is scope day and then your problems will all be solved, they take an ASS-LOAD of input un-buffered.. like hundreds of volts


----------



## ErinH

chad said:


> Don't worry sweet-cheeks, tomorrow is scope day and then your problems will all be solved


I hope. I could've gone today but didn't feel like making the drive to his shop... was in a hurry to get home and eat! Hopefully the scope isn't jacked; he said it could very well be, as he hasn't fired it up in months. :blush:


----------



## BlackSapphire

bikinpunk said:


> I understand. I was just pointing this out. I made the mistake of making a voltage divider for the RCA outs, then went to the amp with it and TOTALLY forgot about compensating for the -10dB tone I was using... burnt up my mobile pre.
> 
> Maybe you could have two BB's, or a way to quickly replace the resistors?


I completely understand. Having two isn't a bad idea (if you don't have a scope of course). They are cheap enough to build. One for a 50v max, one for a 100v max.


----------



## trebor

bikinpunk said:


> I understand. I was just pointing this out. I made the mistake of making a voltage divider for the RCA outs, then went to the amp with it and TOTALLY forgot about compensating for the -10dB tone I was using... burnt up my mobile pre.
> 
> Maybe you could have two BB's, or a way to quickly replace the resistors?


Their pretty sturdy, I've been using the same radio shack amplified speaker and voltage divider network on all kinds of amps for about seventeen years now, no burnt resistors yet.


----------



## metanium

Before I put this in the "Tutorials" section, I wanted you guys to review and critique. What did I miss or screw up?

Quick Gain Setting w/o an Oscilloscope

By properly adjusting gain setting in an audio system, the user can maximize the amount of clean power available from their equipment. This reduces noise, adds headroom, and prolongs the life of the equipment being used. 

The first thing to do prior to setting gains is to set all pre-amp levels and EQ’s to flat (zero) on HU and processors. Secondly, any electronic crossover settings should be adjusted to include the frequency of the test tones that will be used to set gain. For example, my subwoofer output is usually set to low-pass at 63 or 80Hz. For setting gains on the sub channel, I will use a 100Hz test tone, so I will adjust the low-pass for my sub output to 200Hz.

Once the adjustments have been made, you’re ready to pop in a gain setting CD such as Autosound 2000 Disc 104. Gain settings should be adjusted from the beginning of the signal chain to the end. So, you’ll want to start at the HU(s) and work your way through processor(s), then to the amplifier(s). The gain for each channel (or channel pair) should be set using an appropriate test tone. By appropriate, I mean the test tone should be a sine wave at a frequency within the usable range of a particular channel (see note on crossover settings above).

I use a 3-way active HU, so I have High, Mid, and Sub outputs. I will set the gains of these outputs using 100 Hz, 1 kHz, and 4 kHz respectively. I will also be using a test tones recorded at -5dB. This will allow some minor clipping when driven to maximum levels, but any distortion should still be inaudible. The Autosound 2000 Disc 104 includes multiple tracks that will allow for overlap. Gain overlap will allow the user to extract every bit of undistorted power out of their system. The table below illustrates the pros/cons of using overlap when setting gains.

Note: The mini amp can’t play the 100Hz tone with much output at all, so it’s likely necessary to place the speaker of the mini amp closely to your ear before setting the gain. The change in pitch that occurs when the signal begins clipping should be audible.

0 dB Overlap	No-clipping, but good amount of power unused	+/- 0.1% THD
5 dB Overlap	Minor, inaudible clipping (Good compromise)	+/- 0.3% THD
10 dB Overlap	Clipping is audible (Max. overlap to set gain)	+/- 1.0% THD
15 dB Overlap	Noticeable clipping is present	+/- 10% THD

With all of the preliminary stuff out of the way, it’s time to determine at what volume level our HU starts to distort. The mini amp is connected to one of the mid channel(s). The min amp is to be powered on, but the volume should be kept to it’s minimum (turned all the way down) to avoid hearing the internal amp clip, as opposed to the incoming signal. With a 1kHz test tone playing, the volume of the HU is increased until the pitch of the tone from the mini amp changes. If the HU reaches full volume without this occurring, that HU doesn’t clip. If there’s a slight change in pitch of the tone from the mini amp, the volume of the HU should be reduced to the point just prior to the change in pitch of the test tone. This is the HU’s maximum, unclipped output (MUO) setting.

Note: The change in pitch heard from the mini-amp, indicates the point at which the signal begins to clip. The observed change in pitch comes from second, third, and fourth-order harmonics which occur with clipping. So instead of hearing a single-frequency tone, we hear multiple-frequency tones playing together.

This process is to be repeated, in order, down the signal chain. So any processors between the HU and amplifier(s) are to be tested with the mini-amp and test tones. Remember to use an appropriate test tone for each channel being used (i.e. 100Hz for sub, 1kHz for mid, and 4kHz for the high channel(s)). When setting gains on processors in the signal chain, the HU’s volume should be set to the MUO, as determined previously. The gain controls of the processor being set should be set for the MUO. If the output of the processor clips even when its gain is set to the minimum, the HU’s volume may need to be reduced below the MUO.

Once the gains have been set to MUO on the HU and any processors in the signal chain, the amplifier is ready to be adjusted. Since the output of the amplifier is much greater than the pre-amplified signal, its voltage must be reduced prior to feeding it into the mini amp. This is accomplished by using a voltage divider. I am using a 10:1 voltage divider to set gains for my amplifiers. Depending on the output of the amplifiers being adjusted, a larger voltage divider might be necessary.

The voltage divider is placed inline, prior to the mini-amp. The inputs of the voltage divider are connected directly to the speaker outputs of the amplifier. The HU is once again, set to its MUO. The amplifiers gains are adjusted using the same test tones as before. Once the gain pots on the amp have all been adjusted for MUO, you’re done.

NOW, you can go set you EQ, but remember that any boosts will cause the signal in that range to exceed MUO earlier. To avoid this scenario, only use “cuts” in EQ, as opposed “boosts”. Good luck!


----------



## Mark Eldridge

Hey everyone,

In as many years as I have been teaching the level setting and gain structure technique, I've never seen this much discussion on it. Glad to hear so many of you are interested in getting it right. It is the most important tuning step we can do after everything is installed. 

I wihs we had been able to spend another hour explaining the process, because when you understand the theory behind it, everything makes more sense, and it's easier to approach without any confusion factor. But, that's what we do at the seminar, so come to one, and you'll learn a whole lot more than just gain structure... 

As far as making two voltage dividers, why not just put a switch in the 10:1 divider you have, with an additional resistor in to switch between 10:1 and 20:1. You could use a DPDT switch, and add a third setting for 5:1 for very low powered amplifiers. You can get even crazier and add outputs to connect your volt meter to check the actual voltage, an o-scope, and some of those really cool LED lights that dance with the music... 

Following are the steps for setting gains that are in the Advanced SQ Seminar notebook. There's not a lot of explaination with them, just the basic steps listed so it'e eeeasier to follow when working on a car. 

*System Level Setting and Gain Structure – The Most Important Tuning Step!!!*

_What is it?_

Adjusting the input and/or output level controls of each component in the audio system so that the output performance of each component is matched to the input of the following component

All system component input and output levels are set to clip at the same point

Done properly, it will ensure that the system’s overall signal-to-noise ratio and dynamic range are maximized


_Why is it so important?_

It allows for peak system performance with minimal distortion and unwanted noise. It also allows full use of system controls (i.e. the volume control will not be limited to only the first three clicks before onset of distortion and magic smoke)


_The Important Factors_

Dynamic Range – The ratio between the highest and lowest audio
signal levels, measured in decibels

Noise Floor – The noise power generated internally within the system
components in the absence of any input signal, usually measured
in decibels referenced to a specific power level

Signal-to-Noise – The ratio of the signal power to the noise power in decibels

Max Output Level – The maximum output level attainable from a device 
with no distortion, measured in decibels or as voltage

Distortion – In theory, it is the addition to or modification of a signal caused by a 
piece of equipment. In our reality, it is the undesirable effect of 
clipping, causing harmonic distortion.

_Tools Needed_

Test CD – Autosound 2000 CD #104
Radio Shack Mini-amplifier w/ RCA input adapter
Oscilloscope (optional)
10:1 high-power voltage divider (20:1 if amplifier outputs are over 60V)


_The Steps on How to Do It_

1. Ensure access to inputs and outputs of all components in the signal chain
(you can, for example, get head unit output access at input of first processor). Also ensure all speakers are disconnected from the amplifiers.

2. Set all tone and equalizer controls to flat if possible

3. Insert CD in head unit, set track to Track 11 (1 kHz @ 0 dB down) on repeat

4. Connect mini-amp and/or o-scope to head unit output

5. Turn up head unit volume to maximum undistorted output level (watch o-scope
and/or listen to mini-amp)

6. Leave the head unit set there

7. Connect head unit output signal to next component input and connect mini-amp to
it’s output 

8. If a component has both input and output level controls, set the component’s output level below 1/4 max output temporarily

9. Adjust its input level to max undistorted level

10. Now adjust the output level for max undistorted output

11. Connect its output to next component’s input, and adjust the next components input
and output levels accordingly

12. Continue through all pre-amp level components

13. For crossovers, choose appropriate 0 dB down frequency tracks for the crossover output band frequency range being adjusted (At very low frequency ranges, lower than 200 Hz, and unclipped signal will not be audible through the mini-amp. However, clipping of the fundamental will be audible if the amp is held close to your ear. So you will hear nothing with the gain set for no clipping, and as you turn it up and start to clip, the distortion will be heard on the amp. Looking at a scope makes it easy to see visually)

14. At the amplifier, connect the scope and/or the mini-amp with voltage divider to the amplifier output 

15. Choose an appropriate frequency and recorded level track on the CD, recommend -5dB or -10 dB for a 3:1 voltage gain overlap 

16. Adjust amplifier gain for maximum undistorted output

17. Now, adjust relative gains for each frequency range (i.e. pull down any channels that are too loud relative to the others, using the amp gains first, and the crossover outputs second.

18. THAT”S IT!!!



Hope this helps.


----------



## ItalynStylion

Mark, You're tha man! Thanks for getting my car straightened out as far as the gains go.

I can't seem to get the tunning right though. I have NO midbass and my subs sound weak and anemic now. I swear I can't get this damn car straightened out ever since I went active.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

ItalynStylion said:


> Mark, You're tha man! Thanks for getting my car straightened out as far as the gains go.
> 
> I can't seem to get the tunning right though. I have NO midbass and my subs sound weak and anemic now. I swear I can't get this damn car straightened out ever since I went active.


Have Mir spend a few mins in it to see what he can do. Surely there's just something you're missing. Or maybe you just need MOAR POWA! Just for the sake of curiosity try bridging the amp to the mids and either borrow a small a/b amp or put the tweets on headunit power to see if the mids just need more power. Considering the subs and amp didn't change what's different causing the subs to sound weak?


----------



## Megalomaniac

at themeet did you tell Mark those Focals are 8ohms?


----------



## BlackSapphire

Megalomaniac said:


> at themeet did you tell Mark those Focals are 8ohms?


I seem to recall that he did.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

8 ohm mids, 4 ohm tweets, same power on all 4 channels, yeah I've played that game too. I still say bridge to the mids and either find a small amp for the tweets or put them on headunit power just to see what happens. You could always put the tweets on a nine.2 if you decide to stick with eDinkle.


----------



## Megalomaniac

the NINe.2x is on sale for $140, a little bigger, but head room  or find an old school Soundstream 25x2.


edit: i think steven is hungover today, he had his graduation party last night


----------



## Mark Eldridge

Hey guys and gals,

Glad to see some of you are working on the gain structure techniques. Remember, after you max out the gain on every channel, you can level match the tweeters, mids, midbass, and subs by turning down the channels that are too loud. Also, if the midbass just isn't there, check to see if the midbass drivers are out of polarity. If they are, then they will cancel out each other to a large degree, and sound really weak. Just an idea if you haven't tried it yet.

Also, just a reminder about the College Station Advanced SQ Seminar on January 24, 25. Everyone that was at the DFW meet gets a 10% discount on attendance. We'll spend some time going into great detail on the gain structure, and everything else SQ related.


----------

